# NEW NOFAP CHALLENGE TO 120 DAYS!



## Elias (May 22, 2020)

*Rules:*

1: Post your day here everyday.

2: Do not fap, watch porn, edge or look at internet softporn.

3: Try to cut down on internet usage, bad diet habits and bad overall habits over the course of the next 120 days.


After 120 days is over, I will make another thread with those who have made it to 365 days.


*Reward:* One user who will have made it, any user but me, will recieve £30 paypal as a reward for completing 120 days. I will pick it at randomly using a automated picker online and will show proof aswell. This will only be gifted to a user who has commented their day everyday (some missed days dont matter aslong as you update the next day.)


GOOD LUCK AND AMEEN!


----------



## Elias (May 22, 2020)

Day 2.


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (May 22, 2020)

First,give money pls


----------



## Subhuman Philtrum (May 22, 2020)

no point doing nofap unless you're actually having sex so I'm going to cooom every day yes coom day 0


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 22, 2020)

How to know if anyones not larping jfl


----------



## Htobrother (May 22, 2020)

Give money first bro


----------



## maxmendietta (May 22, 2020)

day 0 i just coomed ngl


----------



## Elias (May 22, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> How to know if anyones not larping jfl


If you post your day everyday for 120 days here and are larping you need to get a life


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 22, 2020)

Elias said:


> If you post your day everyday for 120 days here and are larping you need to get a life


Bold of u to assume people on here have a life, esp during quarantine so everyone has an excuse to rot


----------



## Elias (May 22, 2020)

Please, to all users posting here:

Dont post anything unrelated, porn or any girls.

Only post your day, nofap related content or motivation, all other replies will eventually be deleted.


----------



## Incoming (May 22, 2020)

Day 2 and in


----------



## Elias (May 22, 2020)

Tips to avoid wet dreams

Dont wear any clothes
Dont sleep in a very warm climate
Have non sexual thoughts throughout the day

Optional: Sleep on the floor


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (May 22, 2020)

day 0 because reddit has best porn so I deleted the app


----------



## Elias (May 22, 2020)

Reminder: Your day is the day you are working up to achieving 

For example,
If you achieved 119 days, you are now on Day 120.


----------



## RAITEIII (May 22, 2020)

Day 1 but no way in hell i can follow this lol


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 22, 2020)

day 1


----------



## elfmaxx (May 22, 2020)

gigacope
i mean day 1


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 22, 2020)

Elias said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> 1: Post your day here everyday.
> 
> ...


lets fukin go day 1


----------



## Immanuel (May 22, 2020)

Day0 let’s go


----------



## Darkstrand (May 22, 2020)

What if I already got 7 days?


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 22, 2020)

DAY ONE BOYOS I WILL PASS THIS SHIT, ALL YOU JEW FAGS HAVE ZERO MOTIVATION. MAY AS WELL FAP NOW BECAUSE YOU WONT LAST LONGER THAN ME 

ITS OVER. GO BACK TO JACKING OFF TO KELSI MONROE WHILE I NOFAP MY WAY INTO FUCKING YOUR ONEITIS.


----------



## Elias (May 22, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> What if I already got 7 days?


Then if you make it to 120 days, youll have to wait 7 days till we get to our 120 days for you to be eligible for the reward


----------



## Hades (May 22, 2020)

Wait no cooming at all? Not even with a girl?


----------



## Elias (May 22, 2020)

Hades said:


> Wait no cooming at all? Not even with a girl?


You can have sex with a girl that wont count as long as you orgasm during intercourse or doggy or whatever, not from a bj or handjob

Id recommend to go without sex for these 120 days or atleast not orgasm during sex to experience the real benefits


----------



## Pillarman (May 22, 2020)

is wet dreams really a big problem ? I'm not asking for challenge stuff but generally would it make you feel like you just fapped or something
(I only experienced it once years ago jfl)


----------



## Elias (May 22, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> is wet dreams really a big problem ? I'm not asking for challenge stuff but generally would it make you feel like you just fapped or something
> (I only experienced it once years ago jfl)


Yeah it feels like a relapse thats why its best to try to avoid them


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (May 22, 2020)

Elias said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> 1: Post your day here everyday.
> 
> ...


Starting Day 1 tomorrow. Let’s fucking goooo.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (May 22, 2020)

Elias said:


> Try to cut down on internet usage over the course of the next 120 days.


We’re quarantined bitch


----------



## 6’1Chink (May 22, 2020)

30$ For one out of everyone who completes the challenge? JFL
How bout u give 10 people who completes the challenge $30

Also I don’t take pounds dollars plz


----------



## Elias (May 22, 2020)

6’1Chink said:


> 30$ For one out of everyone who completes the challenge? JFL
> How bout u give 10 people who completes the challenge $30
> 
> Also I don’t take euros dollars plz


1st 10 people wont even make it
2nd jfl if you think im dishing out that much money for you guys
3rd kill yourself


----------



## Chadlitecel (May 22, 2020)

Day 0.just coomed to my cousin photo


----------



## Deleted member 245 (May 23, 2020)

How did such a shit thread make it to best of the best


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 23, 2020)

I’m already on day 9


----------



## BlindMaxxer (May 23, 2020)

I am on day 30 no cap because of ramadan


----------



## HighIQcel (May 23, 2020)

day 1


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 23, 2020)

Aaaaah im coomingg


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 23, 2020)

Is actual sexual activities considered a fail?


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 23, 2020)

Elias said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> 1: Post your day here everyday.
> 
> ...


I believe nofap is cope, WHEN a dude is not addicted to porn, watches it occassionally, and doesn't fap more then like 2-3 times per week.
Maybe I should test it for myself, to see if true that it's cope in that case.

Because I don't expect anything, like 99% of nofappers; I think I'm least perceptive to Placebo-Effect.
I always fealt lik nofappers that went apeshit on how great it is; are suffering from Placebo-Effect or they really were addicted to porn, and/or fapped excessive like 2x per day, and/or changed their whole lifestyle in that period (excercise, food, etc.)

For that reason, I'm in, but "only" for a 30 day test period.

I can still fuck women right?


Day 1 (23-5)


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 23, 2020)

Elias said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> 1: Post your day here everyday.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have 1 wank now then start tomorrow


eduardkoopman said:


> I believe nofap is cope, WHEN a dude is not addicted to porn, watches it occassionally, and doesn't fap more then like 2-3 times per week.
> Maybe I should test it for myself, to see if true that it's cope in that case.
> Because I don't expect anything, like 99% of nofappers; I think I'm last perceptive to Placebo-Effect.
> 
> ...


30 days is easy trust DO NOT AND I MEAN DO NOT BROWSE REDDIT thats how I broke my run which was longgg


----------



## CristianT (May 23, 2020)

I'm 8 days already. I tried today to watch some Insemination porn but thank God I controlled my urges.


----------



## diggbicc (May 23, 2020)

day 0


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 23, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## anthropology pill (May 23, 2020)

Imagine reporting 120 days to get 30 bucks
Over for mechanical turkcels


----------



## Gargantuan (May 23, 2020)

Im already on day 91 of nofap. Last time I coomed was February the 22nd.


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (May 23, 2020)

Day 0


----------



## xefo (May 23, 2020)

Day 3


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 23, 2020)

Elias said:


> Day 2.


day 2 for me to bro. gl

@Htobrother @Rochefort6
Lets give this another chance, shall we?


TubOfLard said:


> How to know if anyones not larping jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (May 23, 2020)

Elias said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> 1: Post your day here everyday.
> 
> ...


Day 1 Bismillah


----------



## anthropology pill (May 23, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> Im already on day 91 of nofap. Last time I coomed was February the 22nd.


Impressive ngl
Benefits?


----------



## Slayerullah (May 23, 2020)

Day 1 Log: 
Somehow I feel better. My mind is clear. My arms are full of energy compared to when I used to fap. I feel strong. I walk and all masked foids are looking at me. I can feel their raw sexual desire for me. It must be all the hormones from not fapping and from that shower I took today. Damn, I wish the barber shop was open. With a haircut I would probably be able to impregnate them just by looking at them. The urge to coom sometimes comes to my mind, but I would not give that up for my newly acquired powers. I look at a cute girl sitting on a bench nearby. She is wearing a mask. I still know she is cute based on her nose bridge and eye area. Years of lurking PSL forums have made me an expert at analysing the human face. I look at her. She starts convulsing violently like she is having a massive orgasm. I feel proud. Few minutes later I learn that she has epilepsy. NoFap is a lie. My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.


----------



## Gargantuan (May 23, 2020)

anthropology pill said:


> Impressive ngl
> Benefits?


More NT
More low inhib
Less anxious
Feeling sharper mentally

Thats about it tbh. No superpowers ofc but the listed benefits have been worth it imo


----------



## toptearmm (May 23, 2020)

BlindMaxxer said:


> I am on day 30 no cap because of ramadan


Me too +7 days prerior


----------



## Alexanderr (May 23, 2020)

Alright. Day 2.


----------



## BlindMaxxer (May 23, 2020)

toptearmm said:


> Me too +7 days prerior


nice bro may allah give us strenght


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (May 23, 2020)

Day 0


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 23, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> 30 days is easy trust DO NOT AND I MEAN DO NOT BROWSE REDDIT thats how I broke my run which was longgg


Not for me, 30 days will be difficult. But for the sake of expriment, I will aim to to push through it. I'm easily wooding, so I expect alot of uncomfortable boner times.
I also hope I don't do this crazy shit, that another no fap-er did, he enned up with a nutcase stripper becauseof his super horniness, whom he let fuck up his life for a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 23, 2020)

d1. Logged on right after comming and saw this JFL


----------



## Romnel (May 23, 2020)

Can I get a headstart coz I'm on day 44? lol

Proof:


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 23, 2020)

I can't stop cooming. *HELP**! *


----------



## belnar93 (May 23, 2020)

Lmao at u losers who need shit like this


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (May 23, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 23, 2020)

day 2,the urge to coom is immeasurable,not clear if im gonna make it alive


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (May 23, 2020)

Elias said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> 1: Post your day here everyday.
> 
> ...


day 1 im in this shit


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 23, 2020)

Bro I been doing nofap since February 8. (Still havent relapsed)
Its a cope.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

I'll stick to tapping once a week without porn


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 23, 2020)

This is a giga shit thread


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

Everyone, consider trying a Porn Addiction/NoFap Hypnosis.

One of the only things that strangely worked for me.


----------



## diggbicc (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Everyone, consider trying a Porn Addiction/NoFap Hypnosis.
> 
> One of the only things that strangely worked for me.


elab


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 23, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> elab


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> elab


Habits are subconscious patterns that are programmed and are extremely hard to change with your conscious mind and will.

Hypnosis helps communicate conscious instructions to bypass your subconscious mind to then take, to break or start certain habits, thought patterns and beliefs, etc.
Addictions are habits.

I remember I did it a couple times, and went 2 weeks for the first time in my life when I could only go max 1-3 days.

You have to try to be consistent.

Just look it up on YouTube.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Habits are subconscious patterns that are programmed and are extremely hard to change with your conscious mind and will.
> 
> Hypnosis helps communicate conscious instructions to bypass your subconscious mind to then take, to break or start certain habits, thought patterns and beliefs, etc.
> Addictions are habits.
> ...


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 421599


the mental game



*YEAH NIGGA

WHAT

WHAT?!*


GOT A FUCKING PROBLEM 

*SAY OT TO MY DAMN FACE*


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> the mental game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rochefort6 (May 23, 2020)

Thanks for starting the thread bro! <3 

First post on here, already at Day 2


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 421615


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Everyone, consider trying a Porn Addiction/NoFap Hypnosis.
> 
> One of the only things that strangely worked for me.


The superpower ability of being able to fly that you get on day 30 or to read minds on day 90 is indeed underrated.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> The superpower ability of being able fly that you get on day 30 or to read minds on day 90 is indeed underrated.


Shut your low IQ ass up, how many times is that old lame joke gonna be regurgitated?

The whole point is to normalize your dopamine reward function, and not dump all your jizz which then dumps out prolactin that makes you a lazy bitch.
And to not be a porn addict like a cuck.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 23, 2020)

about time i change my life. 120 days no porn and internet only once a day lets do it


----------



## Stare (May 23, 2020)

I am on day 146 here
MOG MOG MOG


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Shut your low IQ ass up, how many times is that old lame joke gonna be regurgitated?
> 
> The whole point is to normalize your dopamine reward function, and not dump all your jizz which then dumps out prolactin that makes you a lazy bitch.
> And to not be a porn addict like a cuck.


I don't watch porn.

Ejaculating once a week without porn is far superior to your ”monk mode ” nofap.

Caging at you virgins doing NoFap for years with stagnant jizz in your balls.

When you niggas finally get laid one day (0.0001% chance of this phenomenon happening) you will cum within seconds and look like fools 

Just lol at you


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I don't watch porn.
> 
> Ejaculating once a week without porn is far superior to your ”monk mode ” nofap.
> 
> ...


Lol okay fag, if you knew a damn thing about sexual energy transmutation, you wouldn’t cum even once a month unless the girl was +8.


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (May 23, 2020)

Elias said:


> If you post your day everyday for 120 days here you need to get a life


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Lol okay fag, if you knew a damn thing about sexual energy transmutation, you wouldn’t cum even once a month unless the girl was +8.


When you finally get laid you will either

Not even be able to get hard or
Cum literally seconds after you start raw dogging her


----------



## godsmistake (May 23, 2020)

day 1


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> When you finally get laid you will either
> 
> Not even be able to get hard or
> Cum literally seconds after you start raw dogging her


No. If you do this you’d be able to get fully hard in seconds.
You can learn to still have an orgasm and not ejaculate, you’ll be able to have multiple orgasms too and not get as tired.
But you wouldn’t know about that.


----------



## Rochefort6 (May 23, 2020)

Just had sex, relapse?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> No. If you do this you’d be able to get fully hard in seconds.
> You can learn to still have an orgasm and not ejaculate, you’ll be able to have multiple orgasms too and not get as tired.
> But you wouldn’t know about that.


it's pretty obvious that you're an unexperienced virgin who has zero idea about what he's talking about

I wouldn't know about that because your saying some random shit that your spontaneously pulling out of your ass

Yeah your dick will work normally after you haven't used it (in your case) for years. Just fucking lol if you believe that.

I agree that porn is bad, I don't watch it. Masturbating every day is bad as well.

Masturbating in regulation, like once a week without porn is by far superior to monk mode.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> it's pretty obvious that you're an unexperienced virgin who has zero idea about what he's talking about
> 
> I wouldn't know about that because your saying some random shit that your spontaneously pulling out of your ass
> 
> ...


Look up Tantra and Sexual Transmutation you fucking idiot or shut the fuck up.

Go a head and jack off every fucking week, I dont care, but you don’t know shit of what you’re talking about.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 23, 2020)

I will never do nofap unless to create a huge cumload to spray on some sloot. Makes zero sense, and cumming a lot is correlated with lower prostate cancer risk


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Look up Tantra and Sexual Transmutation you fucking idiot or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Go a head and jack off every fucking week, I dont care, but you don’t know shit of what you’re talking about.


Yeah bro just believe some broscience, holy fuck lmao

JFL nigger, you are as delusional as it gets

NoFappers really are a brainwashed cult


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Yeah bro just believe some broscience, holy fuck lmao
> 
> JFL nigger, you are as delusional as it gets
> 
> NoFappers really are a brainwashed cult


Lowest IQ user here.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> I'm the lowest IQ user here.


indeed you are.


----------



## Simone Nobili (May 23, 2020)

Not doing it fam


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Tantra and Sexual Transmutation


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

Goblin said:


>


Tantra denotes the esoteric traditions of Hinduism and Buddhism that co-developed most likely about the middle of the 1st millennium AD. The term tantra, in the Indian traditions, also means any systematic broadly applicable "text, theory, system, method, instrument, technique or practice".

*It's literally a hindu-dindu shitskin cope

Just be a buddhist monk theory*


----------



## xefo (May 23, 2020)

Just failed like a minute ago ffs back to day 0 I guess but I’m writing a journal and I’m going to write all the things that are triggers for me and try to avoid them. Also write down why I want to do no fap


----------



## japcel (May 23, 2020)

day 1, already got rid of vidya, adderall, and weed addiction.
porn is the last vice that I need to get rid of.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Tantra denotes the esoteric traditions of Hinduism and Buddhism that co-developed most likely about the middle of the 1st millennium AD. The term tantra, in the Indian traditions, also means any systematic broadly applicable "text, theory, system, method, instrument, technique or practice".
> 
> *It's literally a hindu-dindu shitskin cope
> 
> Just be a buddhist monk theory*


Nice google copy paste, I’m referring to Tantra in sexual transmutation, meditation and yoga practice, so you can actually direct that energy to something useful. 


It’s fine, you were not meant to use it.


Goblin said:


>


Can your posts get anymore low IQ and useless.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

japcel said:


> weed addiction.


I thought that Japan had extremely strict laws regarding weed


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Can your posts get anymore low IQ and useless.


yes ofc


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 23, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 421615


----------



## japcel (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I thought that Japan had extremely strict laws regarding weed



Lol I am in the West.
And lots and lots of people smoke weed in Japan, you just have to be in the club scene.
But the weed there is shit and overpriced so most people rather just cope with cigs and alcohol


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

Goblin said:


> yes ofc


Up the ante.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Nice google copy paste, I’m referring to Tantra in sexual transmutation, meditation and yoga practice, so you can actually direct that energy to something useful.
> 
> 
> It’s fine, you were not meant to use it.


I'm legit rolling on the floor right now

*Just do fucking yoga bro*

DAY 1 of yoga maxxing





DAY 90





Imagine unironically doing meditation.


----------



## Patient A (May 23, 2020)

*Day 1*

no coom so far, but as I type I have a raging boer


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I'm legit rolling on the floor right now
> 
> *Just do fucking yoga bro*
> 
> ...


Yeah because that’s what I said happens.

Suit yourself.


----------



## Krezo (May 23, 2020)

Day 119


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Yeah because that’s what I said happens.
> 
> Suit yourself.


all that happens is you waisting your time that could be used for money, knowledge or looks maxxing


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> all that happens is you waisting your time that could be used for money, knowledge or looks maxxing


Are you fucking retarded (already knew you are for a long time, no need to ask)

The whole point is to NOT waste time and energy on sex, porn, or orgasms if it leads nowhere.

You direct that time and energy somewhere else, and learn to control and harness your sexual energy and willpower.

Done talking, you're too low IQ for me to continue.


----------



## jackthenerd (May 23, 2020)

Yeah I agree with the ones saying nofap is cope. I'm not gonna stop anyone from doing nofap though, but I think it has bad side effects, just the same way as overdoing it has bad side effects. This is assuming you don't get sex on the side.

Doesn't nofap literally kill your libido and sex drive too? That can both be a positive and a negative thing I guess. But there's definitely something in regards to the saying "use it or lose it". That includes both erections, erection quality and libido.


----------



## john2 (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> When you finally get laid you will either
> 
> Not even be able to get hard or
> Cum literally seconds after you start raw dogging her





6ft1 said:


> Not even be able to get hard or


That's impossible since people get hard at even any women touching them after around 90 days.
Everything resets. You go back to normal.



6ft1 said:


> Cum literally seconds after you start raw dogging her


Just masturbate 3-5 times before having sex, on that day.

If that really is the problem.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Are you fucking retarded (already knew you are for a long time, no need to ask)
> 
> The whole point is to NOT waste time and energy on sex, porn, or orgasms if it leads nowhere.
> 
> ...


I do realize that watching porn is a waste of time. I also believe that fapping once a week isn't going to waste you more than 15 minutes a week.

Yeah it's important to direct your energy elsewhere like doing sports, looksmaxing or money maxxing. Not doing fucking yoga and meditating. Thanks for proving my point.



john2 said:


> That's impossible since people get hard at even any women touching them after around 90 days.
> Everything resets. You go back to normal.
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't ever had sex had you?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 23, 2020)

day 2


----------



## japcel (May 23, 2020)

I'm just doing this because I need to kick this retarded porn addiction tbh
Porn and edging is a huge waste of energy and time


----------



## john2 (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> You haven't had sex had you?


No, but I've tried masturbating for the 6th time one day... and it was impossible.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I do realize that watching porn is a waste of time. I also believe that fapping once a week isn't going to waste you more than 15 minutes a week.
> 
> Yeah it's important to direct your energy elsewhere like doing sports, looksmaxing or money maxxing. Not doing fucking yoga and meditating. Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> ...


Low IQ asf.

It’s not the 15 minutes of time for one nut you wasted. It’s the built up sexual/creative energy you’ve amassed over a week, now you’re just gonna blow it?

Yoga/breath work and stretches, helps you actually balance and use that energy, aswell as meditation so you can keep going

otherwise you’re not gonna make past 1 week regardless, so no need to worry about you’re little scheduled jack off session.

exercise will make you more horny, even tho it’s a good way to disperse that energy, it will increase it.

And yeah The whole point of everything I said is so you can direct that energytowards money Maxing, looksmaxing, or whatever career and goal you want.

You proved nothing but your low IQ retardation again.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 23, 2020)

Me reading this home alone with dink in my hand


----------



## her (May 23, 2020)

Day 1.


----------



## Elias (May 23, 2020)

Day 3.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Low IQ asf.
> 
> It’s not the 15 minutes of time for one nut you wasted. It’s the built up sexual/creative energy you’ve amassed over a week, now you’re just gonna blow it?
> 
> ...


are you literally brainless/braindead?

The energy boost that you get from NoFap comes from testosterone levels increase that is highest at day 7 of not fapping. 

After day 7 it drops to the levels like it was when you were masturbating every single day.

This is why masturbating once a week is also the most efficient


----------



## Elias (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> are you literally brainless/braindead?
> 
> The energy boost that you get from NoFap comes from testosterone levels increase that is highest at day 7. After day 7 it drops to the levels like it was when you were masturbating every single day.
> 
> This is why masturbating once a week is also the most efficient


It doesnt, it stays slightly higher even after day 7, plus we dont have a proven diagram where it shows what happens after atleast 1 year


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> are you literally brainless/braindead?
> 
> The energy boost that you get from NoFap comes from testosterone levels increase that is highest at day 7 of not fapping.
> 
> ...


It goes beyond that but suit yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

Elias said:


> It doesnt, it stays slightly higher even after day 7, plus we dont have a proven diagram where it shows what happens after atleast 1 year





PenileFacialSurgery said:


> It goes beyond that but suit yourself.







it steadily declines making NoFap longer than a week pointless 

I wish there was a graph for a longer period of time. After 30 days it's the same testosterone levels increase from day 2.


----------



## Elias (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> View attachment 421961
> 
> it steadily declines making NoFap longer than a week pointless
> 
> I wish there was a graph for a longer period of time. After 30 days it's the same testosterone levels increase from day 2.


Its not all about test though
Its the androgen receptors, etc 
Also how can you prove that after day 7 the reason the test drops is because the estrogen severely drops too


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

@Elias how is your name pink?








6ft1 said:


> View attachment 421961
> 
> it steadily declines making NoFap longer than a week pointless
> 
> I wish there was a graph for a longer period of time. After 30 days it's the same testosterone levels increase from day 2.


Large part of that is that your androgen receptors go way up, but that’s not the main thing.

Go roid if test is a


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 23, 2020)

Day 1 I’ve been meaning to get back on the wack wagon for a while. I’ve done 120 days like 3 times. There’s truth to use it or lose it, but I think if you’ve got night boners(which I don’t) you should be alright.

also in my experience, once you get past two weeks it’s super easy. My first long streak it took me 6 months to get past two weeks or a month or so, but once I got past there I made it 9 months.


----------



## Elias (May 23, 2020)

@6ft1 just do this 120 days and find out for yourself, atleast after this 4 months youll know for sure, what do you have to lose? Some pleasure?


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 23, 2020)

Interesting thread ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

Elias said:


> @6ft1 just do this 120 days and find out for yourself, atleast after this 4 months youll know for sure, what do you have to lose? Some pleasure?


I have experimented with doing NoFap for longer periods of time and came to a conclusion that ejaculating once a week without porn is far superior in any way.

I'm not going to say you should all do the same. It's just what works best for me.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

Elias said:


> @6ft1 just do this 120 days and find out for yourself, atleast after this 4 months youll know for sure, what do you have to lose? Some pleasure?


Yo how is your name Pink


----------



## Elias (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I have experimented with doing NoFap for longer periods of time and came to a conclusion that ejaculating once a week without porn is far superior in any way.


Ok then thats your opinion 
But please dont talk in this thread then when we have different opinions and want to do what the title says


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Yo how is your name Pink


15k posts son

Nevermind he's got 6k


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> 15k posts son
> 
> Nevermind he's got 6k








Son.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> View attachment 421989
> 
> 
> Son.


Yeah I realized 

Weird.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (May 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Yeah I realized
> 
> Weird.


Secret deal with one of the mods?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 23, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Secret deal with one of the mods?


😳


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

Smh this nigga @Elias deleting all my posts on his profile and not responding nigga probably blocked me too, what I do???

Nigga made like 10 threads about me before smh


----------



## middayshowers (May 23, 2020)

imo the best method is to:

nofap for 1-2 weeks to quit porn

begin fapping again but with noporn, only fap 1-3 times per week

Most can't fap often with porn and not eventually start fapping to more and more degenerate videos which will then kill their natural sex life, so noporn is essential. I've tried nofap for a month and I've fapped every day for a month, the best i've been mentally is now where I only do it 2-3x per week


----------



## Jones (May 23, 2020)

middayshowers said:


> imo the best method is to:
> 
> nofap for 1-2 weeks to quit porn
> 
> ...



Exactly what I'm doing right now to fix myself, 1 week into no porn.

Despite my high T levels I finally realised Porn Induced Erectile Dysfunction was my problem as I couldn't get it up without watching it.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 23, 2020)

Imagine doing nofap when you don't have sex every week at least 3x


----------



## Incoming (May 23, 2020)

Day 3


----------



## audimax (May 23, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## Saen (May 23, 2020)

Elias said:


> Tips to avoid wet dreams
> 
> Dont wear any clothes
> Dont sleep in a very warm climate
> ...


wet dreams are the shit why would you sleep on the fucking floor to avoid them


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (May 23, 2020)

be nice to each other guys


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (May 23, 2020)

Day 119


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 23, 2020)

Elias said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> 1: Post your day here everyday.
> 
> ...


Technically I didn't cum when I had a wank so you know I'm counting this day


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 23, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Technically I didn't cum when I had a wank so you know I'm counting this day


2: Do not fap, watch porn, edge or look at internet softporn.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 23, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> 2: Do not fap, watch porn, edge or look at internet softporn.


Ask @Elias why he put me on ignore


----------



## DianabolDownie (May 23, 2020)

will probably go with it for a couple days then quit but

day #1


----------



## goat2x (May 23, 2020)

Day 0 lets go


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 23, 2020)

Day 1. I’m in this


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (May 23, 2020)

Day 0 just fapped


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 23, 2020)

Day 9


----------



## maxmendietta (May 23, 2020)

day 1 (2 if you start from number 1 and not 0)

also jfl at the fags posting their own streaks. its about posting the day relative to the challenge.


----------



## Elias (May 23, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> also jfl at the fags posting their own streaks. its about posting the day relative to the challenge.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 23, 2020)

Day 2. I'm not at all tempted to jack off because I'm too stressed about how fucked up my face is getting with acne.


----------



## godsmistake (May 24, 2020)

day 2


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (May 24, 2020)

Gtfih new nofap advice

@Ritalincel


----------



## HighIQcel (May 24, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## BlindMaxxer (May 24, 2020)

Day 31


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 24, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 24, 2020)

Elias said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> 1: Post your day here everyday.
> 
> ...


Havent fapped yesterday
Day 2 for me
Okay for now


Pillarman said:


> is wet dreams really a big problem ? I'm not asking for challenge stuff but generally would it make you feel like you just fapped or something
> (I only experienced it once years ago jfl)


No its not if youre not doing it consciously


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 24, 2020)

day 3 niggas, yesterday was easy


----------



## audimax (May 24, 2020)

Day 2. Easy
Just worried a bit about dht tbh. Might be lower over time


----------



## Rochefort6 (May 24, 2020)

Day 1 I relapsed 😇


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 24, 2020)

Rochefort6 said:


> Day 1 I relapsed 😇


bro wtf you doing


----------



## Elias (May 24, 2020)

Note to users posting in this thread: You will recieve a 10% warning if you post porn or women in the intent to make people doing this challenge relapse.

Thank you and enjoy the discussion!


----------



## theA_rab (May 24, 2020)

day1


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 24, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> How to know if anyones not larping jfl


Would you want to look at my big uncoomed balls everyday?


----------



## Gargantuan (May 24, 2020)

On day 92 right now
Proof that I'm not larping:



Gargantuan said:


> Day 61 and counting, I will succeed.



https://looksmax.org/threads/only-1-of-people-will-succeed-with-nofap.131173/


----------



## Elias (May 24, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> On day 92 right now
> Proof that I'm not larping:
> 
> 
> ...


Youve got to post the day you are in relative to the challenge


----------



## Gargantuan (May 24, 2020)

Elias said:


> Youve got to post the day you are in relative to the challenge


Well, if any streak prior to the start of this challenge doesn't count, day 2 it is in that case.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 24, 2020)

Elias said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> 1: Post your day here everyday.
> 
> ...


Day 1


----------



## Alexanderr (May 24, 2020)

Day 3.


----------



## audimax (May 24, 2020)

I feel like I look bloated and tired af when fapping everyday. On nofap my skin looks more oily/reddish. Maybe the stuff with androgen receptors being more sensitive is real
But kind of afraid going more than 3 weeks bc of possible low T/flatline


----------



## xefo (May 24, 2020)

1


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 24, 2020)

day 6

Skin and hair are getting so much better tbh. It's not hard at all for me.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (May 24, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## Elias (May 24, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> day 6
> 
> Skin and hair are getting so much better tbh. It's not hard at all for me.


Do not underestimate your willpower and take nofap lightly, you dont want to be caught off guard at a time when youre so horny you cant even remember why you started nofap.


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (May 24, 2020)

I didn’t jerk off this morning so far


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 24, 2020)

Elias said:


> Do not underestimate your willpower and take nofap lightly, you dont want to be caught off guard at a time when youre so horny you cant even remember why you started nofap.


I have a girlfriend though so that's why it's easier for me.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (May 24, 2020)

Day 2 mashallah


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 24, 2020)

Day 2 because I fapped on friday

Will fap again friday next week on day 7


----------



## Alexanderr (May 24, 2020)

This is gonna be the longest thread ever.


----------



## Elias (May 24, 2020)

Day 4.


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (May 24, 2020)

theREALbleachcel said:


> I didn’t jerk off this morning so far


Nvm failed


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 24, 2020)

2


----------



## EktoPlasma (May 24, 2020)

Elias said:


> Tips to avoid wet dreams
> 
> Dont wear any clothes
> Dont sleep in a very warm climate
> ...


Tbh jfl


----------



## japcel (May 24, 2020)

audimax said:


> I feel like I look bloated and tired af when fapping everyday. On nofap my skin looks more oily/reddish. Maybe the stuff with androgen receptors being more sensitive is real
> But kind of afraid going more than 3 weeks bc of possible low T/flatline



Yes, bloated face did happen to me too when I jerked off everyday.

Day 2 now


----------



## Incoming (May 24, 2020)

Elias said:


> Day 4.


----------



## DianabolDownie (May 24, 2020)

*Day #1 again*


----------



## Finalchad (May 24, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> day 0 i just coomed ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 24, 2020)

day 1,


----------



## axe624 (May 24, 2020)

Elias said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> 1: Post your day here everyday.
> 
> ...


just what I needed, startin tday


----------



## Luke LLL (May 24, 2020)

Day 3


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 24, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Not for me, 30 days will be difficult. But for the sake of expriment, I will aim to to push through it. I'm easily wooding, so I expect alot of uncomfortable boner times.
> I also hope I don't do this crazy shit, that another no fap-er did, he enned up with a nutcase stripper becauseof his super horniness, whom he let fuck up his life for a bit.



3 days in now come on 🙏🏻


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 24, 2020)

Day 2 my niggers.

Remember that women in porn were often trafficked/abused so watching porn is supporting pedophilia and shit. #fuckporn #fuckjews


----------



## Madness (May 24, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## Elias (May 24, 2020)

Madness said:


> Day 1


Most of the users taking part in this challenge are already on day 3 or 4

But what I will do is wait another 7 days after 120 days for other people to catch up then give the reward


----------



## Madness (May 24, 2020)

Elias said:


> Most of the users taking part in this challenge are already on day 3 or 4
> 
> But what I will do is wait another 7 days after 120 days for other people to catch up then give the reward


I don’t need a reward, I’m just here for the challenge and my health. Although I commend you for giving a reward.


----------



## Elias (May 24, 2020)

Madness said:


> I don’t need a reward, I’m just here for the challenge and my health. Although I commend you for giving a reward.


I get you, im just trying to motivate people doing this as much as possible, but its not the reward you should think about its the positive affect it will have on you, + £30 is not life changing money but you can buy a few skin care products etc.

Good luck, come here often and lets do this.


----------



## Madness (May 24, 2020)

Elias said:


> I get you, im just trying to motivate people doing this as much as possible, but its not the reward you should think about its the positive affect it will have on you, + £30 is not life changing money but you can buy a few skin care products etc.
> 
> Good luck, come here often and lets do this.


I’m no longer on the site often, but I’ll make sure to visit this thread.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 24, 2020)

Elias said:


> I get you, im just trying to motivate people doing this as much as possible, but its not the reward you should think about its the positive affect it will have on you, + £30 is not life changing money but you can buy a few skin care products etc.
> 
> Good luck, come here often and lets do this.


Why you unfollow and ignore me? Deleting my posts, Thought we were cool.

Answer and give a reason, don’t care if you insult or what you say, and I’ll leave you alone...

But if you don’t respond I will be spamming Porn, and risk the temporary ban or little 10% warning 

All up to you.

@BlindMaxxer @nelson @Darkstrand @RAITEIII @obesecel @Lifeisgood72 @Gargantuan @DutchPrettyBoy
relay this message to @Elias or you’re getting spammed Porn.

Better yet, everyone will be tagged
in a separate offtopic thread full of Porn.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 24, 2020)

I’m not cucking myself

Porn is only thing I have cause I will never fuck a woman


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 24, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Why you unfollow and ignore me? Deleting my posts, Thought we were cool.
> 
> Answer and give a reason, don’t care if you insult or what you say, and I’ll leave you alone...
> 
> ...


Better be hot porn

I’m on day 11 now btw

spam the porn

Edit: also if everyone else loses before me do I win automatically?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 24, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I’m not cucking myself
> 
> Porn is only thing I have cause I will never fuck a woman


Read my post right above yours. It now applies to you.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 24, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Read my post right above yours. It now applies to you.


Idc if u spam me porn


----------



## Htobrother (May 24, 2020)

Day 0 Already failed


----------



## Elias (May 24, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> Day 0 Already failed


Astagfirullah
May Allah punish you


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 24, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Idc if u spam me porn


Nigga just relay the information like just copy paste it to @Elias nigga damn


----------



## Htobrother (May 24, 2020)

Elias said:


> Astagfirullah
> May Allah punish you


Take your words back or it’s over for you


----------



## Elias (May 24, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> Take your words back or it’s over for you


No.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 24, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> Take your words back or it’s over for you


Tell @Elias if he doesn’t tell me PENILE, why he blocked me

I will spam porn here and to him on my friends account

that’s your revenge


----------



## Htobrother (May 24, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Tell @Elias if he doesn’t tell me PENILE, why he blocked me
> 
> I will spam porn here and to him on my friends account
> 
> that’s your revenge


Over for revengecels


----------



## Melo95 (May 24, 2020)

Won't work for me. I jerk off to girls I know and follow on ig. Ig feed is dangerous af


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 24, 2020)

Day 3: tired as fuck (a little too tired to write) but my acne has been so bad lately I have zero motivation to jack off because it's all I can think about. Hilariously enough, acne is making me more disciplined because I have a reason to be now. Day 3 passed, onto day 4.


----------



## maxmendietta (May 24, 2020)

day 2 tbh


----------



## janoycresva (May 24, 2020)

i ain't loggin this everyday tbh but im on day 33 i believe. i'll check back in in 3 months.


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2020)

Motivation:

Legend Denis Rodman at 19 was 5’6, he grew to 6’8 at 20.

Basically androgen receptors, facial growth, height etc can still be affected up to 20, so NoFap will increase test and androgen receptors making you grow more.
@Lifeisgood72


----------



## Mr.cope (May 25, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Look up Tantra and Sexual Transmutation you fucking idiot or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Go a head and jack off every fucking week, I dont care, but you don’t know shit of what you’re talking about.


Good luck
Your testosterone levels are gonna go down because of no sexual activity


Elias said:


> Motivation:
> 
> Legend Denis Rodman at 19 was 5’6, he grew to 6’8 at 20.
> 
> ...


Not fapping has no correlation to growth hormone
Testosterone and androgens don’t make you grow taller


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 25, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Good luck
> Your testosterone levels are gonna go down because of no sexual activity


Low IQ, keep jacking off and watching porn.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 25, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Low IQ, keep jacking off and watching porn.


Alright go ahead and keep coping 
Let me know when you can teleport and get X-ray vision


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 25, 2020)

Elias said:


> Motivation:
> 
> Legend Denis Rodman at 19 was 5’6, he grew to 6’8 at 20.
> 
> ...


Legit
Day 11 nofap


----------



## RAITEIII (May 25, 2020)

Elias said:


> Motivation:
> 
> Legend Denis Rodman at 19 was 5’6, he grew to 6’8 at 20.
> 
> ...


Stretch lol.

Today I'm starting day 3 btw.


Spoiler: Penile 






PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Smh when someone blocks you, they usually can’t see your PMs, what would it matter anyway
> 
> Fucking lol, thought we were cool, I did nothing, haven’t interacted with him in like over a month and I haven’t been here the past month really but a blocked and unfollow?
> 
> Smh. Whatever not gonna concern myself over PSL autist faggots but I thought he was cool. Guess not.


I'll chat him up in another thread later and ask for u if u want.


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Alright go ahead and keep coping
> Let me know when you can teleport and get X-ray vision


Ive seen your posts, you are one of the lowest IQ users here yet claim its cope


----------



## Mr.cope (May 25, 2020)

Elias said:


> Ive seen your posts, you are one of the lowest IQ users here yet claim its cope


Let me know when you grow taller and turn into chad 
Keep coping
Low iq when you said testosterone and androgens make you taller jfl


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 25, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Stretch lol. Why did you unfollow or currently ignore @PenileFacialSurgery urgery?
> 
> Today I'm starting day 3 btw.


Can you ask Elias why he blocked me please


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Let me know when you grow taller and turn into chad
> Keep coping


I dont need to grow taller
Im 6’3

I use nofap as a tool, not my whole life revolves around it


----------



## Mr.cope (May 25, 2020)

Elias said:


> I dont need to grow taller
> Im 6’3
> 
> I use nofap as a tool, not my whole life revolves around it


No change literally looks worse





Light fraud or skin got paler




grew a beard




grew a beard




grew a beard



“*No fap thickens your androgen receptors and leads to facial growth”
TESTOSTERONE ONLY RISES AFTER DAY 7 AND GOES RIGHT BACK DOWN AFTER
WITH NO SEXUAL ACTIVITY YOUR TESTOSTERONE WILL JUST GO DOWN AND DOWN AND DOWN*


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> No change literally looks worse
> View attachment 425327
> 
> Light fraud or skin got paler
> ...


Just get off this thread.
Its not a thread to prove if it works or not.

If you want to argue about this we can donut somewhere else.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 25, 2020)

Elias said:


> Just get off this thread.
> Its not a thread to prove if it works or not.
> 
> If you want to argue about this we can donut somewhere else.


coping mechanism because you know I’m right
But I’m done you can cope with this


----------



## wagbox (May 25, 2020)

Just jacked off 13 times in 1 day


----------



## Immanuel (May 25, 2020)

Day 2 I think


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 25, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Stretch lol.
> 
> Today I'm starting day 3 btw.
> 
> ...


Smh when someone blocks you, they usually can’t see your PMs, what would it matter anyway 

Fucking lol, thought we were cool, I did nothing, haven’t interacted with him in like over a month and I haven’t been here the past month really but a blocked and unfollow?

Smh. Whatever not gonna concern myself over PSL autist faggots but I thought he was cool. Guess not.


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (May 25, 2020)

starting today. if u get nudes does that count?


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> starting today. if u get nudes does that count?


No


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (May 25, 2020)

day 120: my dick grew a vagina


----------



## DianabolDownie (May 25, 2020)

*day #1 for the third time*


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 25, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> i am a sad mad boy


dn rd


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 25, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> 3 days in now come on 🙏🏻


#metoo day 3 now. 10% on the way now.
I feel it building up a bit, the hard days are upcoming now, for me. I hope I won't get so horny I start screwing fat womens, that would be shameful to look back at. I always managed myself to not drop the standard that low, I could go ugly (faced) a bit (just put lights off) but I could never go fat. I'm afraid I might get thus horny I will. Whish me luck.

Good luck for you also, to keep the challenge


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 25, 2020)

3


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 25, 2020)

Elias said:


> Motivation:
> 
> Legend Denis Rodman at 19 was 5’6, he grew to 6’8 at 20.
> 
> Basically androgen receptors, facial growth, height etc can still be affected up to 20, so NoFap will increase test and androgen receptors making you grow more.


 oh yeah mr krabs


----------



## HighIQcel (May 25, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 25, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> dn rd


Shut up fag before I actually spam you with porn.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 25, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Shut up fag before I actually spam you with porn.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 25, 2020)

Elias said:


> Motivation:
> 
> Legend Denis Rodman at 19 was 5’6, he grew to 6’8 at 20.
> 
> ...


He was 5ft6 😳


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 25, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> No change literally looks worse
> View attachment 425327
> 
> Light fraud or skin got paler
> ...


Legit funny. and seems true.

This is good video I once saw from a dude, doing nofap long streaks. Basically saying if you are a mass fappers and porn addict; it fucks you up and then you feel much better on no-fap. But if you are a person that faps sometimes but not to much, and whom watches porn occassionally but not to much. Then, there is no/limited benifits.

Nofap is (best) for: people that over fap, and over watch (to much) porn.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 25, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Legit funny. and seems true.
> 
> This is good video I once saw from a dude, doing nofap long streaks. Basically saying if you are a mass fappers and porn addict; it fucks you up and then you feel much better on no-fap. But if you are a person that faps sometimes but not to much, and whom watches porn occassionally but not to much. Then, there is no/limited benifits.
> 
> Nofap is (best) for: people that over fap, and over watch (to much) porn.



You will have to learn sexual energy transmutation practices like kundalini tantric yoga, sex magick/alchemy, 
And need to be do rigorous creative type work if you want to actually have those benefits beyond 2 weeks.


----------



## Patient A (May 25, 2020)

Apparently I am a greycel and can’t view this thread but day 3 no cooms


----------



## Rochefort6 (May 25, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> bro wtf you doing


I get dangerously horny on long streaks homeboy. Anyway I'm on day 2


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 25, 2020)

day 1


----------



## Kilimanjaro (May 25, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## Mr.cope (May 25, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> You will have to learn sexual energy transmutation practices like kundalini tantric yoga, sex magick/alchemy,
> And need to be do rigorous creative type work if you want to actually have those benefits beyond 2 weeks.


That is so gay lmao
Good looking people don’t have to do any of that shit


----------



## RAITEIII (May 25, 2020)

I want to coom. Really bad... Folks give support   


RAITEIII said:


> I want to coom. Really bad... Folks give support


Srs i need to coom. Time is running soooo slow wtf


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 25, 2020)

Day 1. Will join and see how far I make it before fapping/having sex. Hoping to get rid of porn for good though.

I don't believe in nofap personally and I think noporn is the part that has the biggest benefits. It leads to fapping much less overall aswell.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 25, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Day 1. Will join and see how far I make it before fapping/having sex. Hoping to get rid of porn for good though.
> 
> I don't believe in nofap personally and I think noporn is the part that has the biggest benefits. It leads to fapping much less overall aswell.


LOL. I'm doing the challange also, but I deffo don't believe in nofap. But I need to test out. I'm trying it out for 30 days. ATM on day 3, 10% down the road. 90% to go.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 25, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL. I'm doing the challange also, but I deffo don't believe in nofap. But I need to test out. I'm trying it out for 30 days. ATM on day 3, 10% down the road. 90% to go.


Sounds good. I have done 2-3 week streaks before, mostly when I have been on holidays. Don't get the urge to fap much in those scenarios when I don't have good access to porn and I am distracted with a busy life. I mostly watch porn/fap out of boredom tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 25, 2020)

d3.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 25, 2020)

Hour 1
Can read minds and teleport


Mr.cope said:


> Hour 1
> Can read minds and teleport


Will update on what happens next


----------



## Tyronecell (May 25, 2020)

Day 7 in my nofap jorney


----------



## Gargantuan (May 25, 2020)

Day 3, feeling as normal as ever. No urge to coom as I'm already on a 93-day streak.


----------



## goat2x (May 25, 2020)

Day 3
Nearly came when i saw my mom sleeping


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2020)

Day 5.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 25, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> That is so gay lmao
> Good looking people don’t have to do any of that shit


Okay, no one has to do a damn thing.

That’s for people really hardcore about success and ascension, like Napoleon Hill in Think and Grow Rich, and many great influential and powerful men who swore by it.

Good looking people don’t need to do a damn fucking thing in the first place except exist, while you need a few thousand at least for the chance of a more average face.

Don’t do anything and fail please, go watch Lana Rhoades gang bangs and Blacked, or Elsa Jean Cumpilation, or Sasha Gray Lesbian 3 ways you faggot cuck.


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2020)

@PenileFacialSurgery 

I never put you on ignore.
I was just busy with life, tired and sad.
I cba answering all the mod questions whenever someone asked.

I unfollowed you because I unfollowed everyone, its better that way because then some people expect for you to follow, basically i did a tyson fury.

Hope that sums it up.
Hope we are cool, i literally havent responded to anyone on here


----------



## randomvanish (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6856 (May 25, 2020)

DAY 3 ELHAMDUILLAH


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 25, 2020)

inceletto said:


> DAY 3 ALLAHU AKBAR


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 25, 2020)

Elias said:


> @PenileFacialSurgery
> 
> I never put you on ignore.
> I was just busy with life, tired and sad.
> ...


Nigga, why not just say that instead of not responding to me for weeks or a month, saying “I don’t want to explain” to others. 
Like you we’re responding all over this thread, you would have seen my posts a couple times at least.

But thanks for responding, I understand, it’s just that I asked like 50 times over the past week or so.


----------



## Alexanderr (May 25, 2020)

Day 4.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (May 25, 2020)

Day 3


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Nigga, why not just say that instead of not responding to me for weeks or a month, saying “I don’t want to explain” to others.
> Like you we’re responding all over this thread, you would have seen my posts a couple times at least.
> 
> But thanks for responding, I understand, it’s just that I asked like 50 times over the past week or so.


Im pretty sure you only asked over the last few days
Im sorry, sometimes i just blank everyone out because i cba with life and the blackpill just becomes my mindset 24/7


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 25, 2020)

Elias said:


> Im pretty sure you only asked over the last few days
> Im sorry, sometimes i just blank everyone out because i cba with life and the blackpill just becomes my mindset 24/7


It’s fine,
you should get more into spirituality, and understanding the universe as a whole.

The Blackpill will only be a minor thing to you. And you can help manifest what you want to happen instead of focusing on the negative.

I can give some resources, I feel much better now. We can talk about it.


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> It’s fine,
> you should get more into spirituality, and understanding the universe as a whole.
> 
> The Blackpill will only be a minor thing to you. And you can help manifest what you want to happen instead of focusing on the negative.
> ...


Yes, lets pm.
I missed you nigga


----------



## randomvanish (May 25, 2020)

Elias said:


> Yes, lets pm.
> I missed you nigga


NOFAP GONE WRONG


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 25, 2020)

day 4


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 25, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2020)

Even JC is joining in


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 25, 2020)

Day 4


----------



## Incoming (May 25, 2020)

Day 5. Horny but I’ll make it


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 25, 2020)

Day 4: still here, acne getting progressively worse, currently thinking about how I'm gonna get accutane, so stressed about acne that not even tempted to fap.


----------



## rawdogprince (May 25, 2020)

just fapped 3 times today. starting now. going godmode


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (May 25, 2020)

Day 1: About to masturbate to some more rape mind control stomach inflation hentai, maybe I will succeed tommorow


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (May 25, 2020)

DAY 1, I am not larp


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 25, 2020)

Day 4: already made a post but just wanted to say I was about to jack off earlier and I didn't, I am so, so glad I did not, if you all are winners like me, make sure you mention your struggles to motivate others.


----------



## Elias (May 25, 2020)

Im in danger alert rn


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 25, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Alright go ahead and keep coping
> Let me know when you can teleport and get X-ray vision


just fkin lol the androgen receptors take more test ofcourse blood serum test levels would go lower, no fap is an amazing tool


----------



## godirl (May 25, 2020)

I broke my 5 months streak 3 days ago and I feel like shit


----------



## Mr.cope (May 25, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> just fkin lol the androgen receptors take more test ofcourse blood serum test levels would go lower, no fap is an amazing tool


Androgens use testosterone.
Without androgen receptors testosterone is useless 
What you said makes no sense because androgens use the testosterone for your body


----------



## maxmendietta (May 25, 2020)

day 3 tbh im starting to find bigweld attractive


----------



## RAITEIII (May 25, 2020)

I lo use my urges of cooming for exercise


----------



## Subhuman Philtrum (May 25, 2020)

Day 0 yes coom just checking in


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 26, 2020)

Elias said:


> Im in danger alert rn


Legit, hope you made it

also lol at the greycels bumping your thread like anyone asked them


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 26, 2020)

jfl


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 26, 2020)

Day 12, 1/10 of the way done


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

Either day 2 or 1.5 I do not know, my perception of time is extremely off.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 26, 2020)

Fapped yesterday and starting this shit today, does that mean I'm on day 1 or 2?

Ngl I am addicted to porn, the longest I've gone is about 10 days. Im going to force myself to do at least 90 days to try to escape rotterhood


----------



## RAITEIII (May 26, 2020)

Back to 0. I'll make a rant later.


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 26, 2020)

IM PROUD OF YOU BROS KEEP GOING
COOMING HAS TO BE PROHIBITED AT ALL COSTS NGL
WE SHALL ASCEND


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 26, 2020)

Day 4


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 26, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> , like Napoleon Hill in Think and Grow Rich,


dislike this man. Conficted of fraud / scamming (at least once, probably multipule times from insurance fraud to other stuff).
Day 4 orso.

Avoid looking at women on the screen, boyos
Don't look at Palvin, you are going DOWN!

LOL


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (May 26, 2020)

Day 4


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> dislike this man. Conficted of scamming.
> Day 4 orso.
> 
> Avoid looking at women on the screen, boyos
> ...



Boring.


----------



## HighIQcel (May 26, 2020)

day1


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 26, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> day1


Yesterday, it was also day 1 for you? LOL. Keep it on your pants, brohams.


----------



## thecaste (May 26, 2020)

Day 9


----------



## Gargantuan (May 26, 2020)

day 4 (94), no urge to coom and I'm finally experiencing somewhat of a productive day again.


----------



## RAITEIII (May 26, 2020)

I'm back with my rant. 

At the 4th day I felt really high energy, even worked out a bit after months JFL. I did notice an improvement in all aspects that I usually tend to substantially lose the second I coom. 

I speculate that the magnitude of negative effects after cooming are an indicator that you do not have an ideal hormonal profile, thus once you coom the already existing condition gets worse to a point you are aware that something is not right. 

Everybody cooms, but not everybody has that level of side effects, chad definitely does not and the fact that I experienced that change combined with other observations in my body that also point out defective hormonal profile reinforces what I think. 

Back when I was younger with perfect hormones I never ever had any bad side effect after cooming, but something changed down the road.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> I'm back with my rant.
> 
> At the 4th day I felt really high energy, even worked out a bit after months JFL. I did notice an improvement in all aspects that I usually tend to substantially lose the second I coom.
> 
> ...


Chad gets his energy back from the pussy juices he fucks

you just cum in a sock

that’s the difference.


----------



## RAITEIII (May 26, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Chad gets his energy back from the pussy juices he fucks
> 
> you just cum in a sock
> 
> that’s the difference.


You're saying nothing.


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 26, 2020)

Day 4 I feel good 🤗


----------



## HighIQcel (May 26, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yesterday, it was also day 1 for you? LOL. Keep it on your pants, brohams.


I can't resist my urges


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> You're saying nothing.


No nigga.

You just don’t understand.

When Chad has sex with a girl that’s into him, and he cums and she cums. There’s an energy exchange that energizes both people.

Hence why Chad feels like a Rockstar after he fucks, that after sex “glow”.

Meanwhile you cum in a sock, you just wasted your energy and got nothing back.

When a girl cums on your dick you are absorbing her pussy juices through your foreskin. Just a small but verifiable scientific part of it, you can look up what it does.


----------



## Alexanderr (May 26, 2020)

Day 5.


----------



## RAITEIII (May 26, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> No nigga.
> 
> You just don’t understand.
> 
> ...


Yes that's true but my post never intended to compare jerking off and sex. 

What I wanted to say was that when chad (and many other people) jerk off and don't suffer the range of side effects some of us do, indicates me the existence of an underlying problem with them hormones.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 26, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> I can't resist my urges


In essence neither can I, still I'm on day 4. 13% down the road.
By the way. Distraction works best for me, like going full apeshit with running or the gym or whatever. Works well.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Yes that's true but my post never intended to compare jerking off and sex.
> 
> What I wanted to say was that when chad (and many other people) jerk off and don't suffer the range of side effects some of us do, indicates me the existence of an underlying problem with them hormones.


Because they are already constantly getting their energy replenished externally and internally. So they aren’t losing much.


----------



## HighIQcel (May 26, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> In essence neither can I, still I'm on day 4. 13% down the road.
> By the way. Distraction works best for me, like going full apeshit with running or the gym or whatever. Works well.


Yep, distraction helps, one time I had 5.5 months of nofap streak. It was before getting blackpilled and when I was in the uni. Now I just ldar and don't know what to do so somethimes I give up and fap.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 26, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Yep, distraction helps, one time I had 5.5 months of nofap streak. It was before getting blackpilled and when I was in the uni. Now I just ldar and don't know what to do so somethimes I give up and fap.


Wow, 5 months.
I never did more then 3 weeks. 5 months is legit, prefrontal cortex maxxed.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 26, 2020)

day 5 brah, time goes fast tbh


rawdogprince said:


> just fapped 3 times today. starting now. going godmode


you will fucking fail because of the dopamine today


eduardkoopman said:


> dislike this man. Conficted of fraud / scamming (at least once, probably multipule times from insurance fraud to other stuff).
> Day 4 orso.
> 
> Avoid looking at women on the screen, boyos
> ...


----------



## randomvanish (May 26, 2020)

I'm on the day 698



Spoiler: PORN


----------



## Kilimanjaro (May 26, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## RAITEIII (May 26, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Because they are already constantly getting their energy replenished externally and internally





PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Because they are already constantly getting their energy replenished externally and internally. So they aren’t losing much.


I'm not quite sure what's the point you're trying to come across so it'd be nice if you specify lol


RAITEIII said:


> Everybody cooms, but not everybody has that level of side effects, chad definitely does not and the fact that I experienced that change combined with other observations in my body that also point out defective hormonal profile reinforces what I think.
> 
> Back when I was younger with perfect hormones I never ever had any bad side effect after cooming, but something changed down the road.


I stated that in combination with other observations in your body it could probably point out an hormonal imbalance. 

If your depressed and feel bad after cooming 

If you're getting positive stimulus and the dopamine draw back to reality doesn't let you feel as bad... 

It leads me to the same point... Underlying issues not cooming related but people tend to believe they are. 

I personally never felt bad cooming before 13, in fact it always felt amazing and if anything, made me happy. 

I think the pleasure you obtain from a good 1 hour jerking off session seriously outweighs any side effect that could inherently proceed from jerking off itself, but when other factors such as depression or hormonal imbalance comes into play it's no longer the same.


RAITEIII said:


> I'm not quite sure what's the point you're trying to come across so it'd be nice if you specify lol
> 
> I stated that in combination with other observations in your body it could probably point out an hormonal imbalance.
> 
> ...


Btw i won't may take a few days for any further reply. I got exhausted from cooming and can't type this much frequently


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 26, 2020)

day 2


----------



## randomvanish (May 26, 2020)

*I MUST NOT COOM. *
*
NOT COOMING IS SO IMPORTANT. 

SOOOOO IMPORTANTTTTTTT.


AAAAAAAHHH ALL MY ENERGY IS TRYING NOT TO COOM. 

*
*THAT MAKES SENSE.*


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (May 26, 2020)

Day 2, going ok so far


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> I'm not quite sure what's the point you're trying to come across so it'd be nice if you specify lol
> 
> I stated that in combination with other observations in your body it could probably point out an hormonal imbalance.
> 
> ...


Older you get, more sick and less healthy you are

less energy you’re getting from the world and creating (validation, sex)

the more detrimental it is. When you are a kid you have an abundance of sexual Jing energy not used up.

yeah blah blah blah prolactin and estrogen goes higher which numbs dopamine and androgen receptors, lowers T.

Chad is more robust in every aspect.

If you want to work with sexual energy, you have to work with it in a spiritual aspect. Modern day science, “muh dopamine, muh prolactin” has little clue, even says “jacking off is healthy!”, “no such thing as porn addiction goy!” 90% of the time.


randomvanish said:


> *I MUST NOT COOM. *
> 
> *NOT COOMING IS SO IMPORTANT.
> 
> ...


@RAITEIII
this faggot was sending me porn. Lowest IQ Faggot here lol


----------



## RAITEIII (May 26, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Older you get, more sick and less healthy you are
> 
> less energy you’re getting from the world and creating (validation, sex)
> 
> ...


Yh but i had already coomed to my oneitis' hot vids before so he didn't achieve anything.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Yh but i had already coomed to my oneitis' hot vids before so he didn't achieve anything.


He sent you them too?


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 26, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> You are a kid you have an abundance of sexual Jing energy not used up.
> 
> you want to work with sexual energy, you have to work with it in a spiritual aspect. Modern day science, “muh dopamine, muh prolactin” has little clue, even says “jacking off is healthy!”, “no such thing as porn addiction goy!” 90% of the time


I call, cope on:
* Religion
* Spirituality
* Jing sexual energy.

They are good copes, and I will never deny anyone good copes. Since having copes, makes life beareable.

Yet also, there is zero proof out there for sexual Jing energy, and working with sexual energy in a spiritual way. I only see proofs sometimes for physical world/way.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 26, 2020)

@PenileFacialSurgery the world is electrical. The sun gives energy as the positive node and the moon takes energy as the negative(moonlight is colder than the shade at night btw). The male is a positive node and the female is negative so fucking creates an effective circuit. When you masturbate you’re putting you’re energy into an incomplete circuit so you start becoming the other node. That’s why dudes who wack too much become pussies and women who flick turn all sexually aggressive

Also, day 4 and I had porn dreams last night. Such a fucking addict


----------



## audimax (May 26, 2020)

day 4


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 26, 2020)

d4


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 26, 2020)

Day 3 almost done. The worrying thing is that I don’t feel any urges jfl


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I call, cope on:
> * Religion
> * Spirituality
> * Jing sexual energy.
> ...


I am living proof. I basically gave myself a kundalini awakening DMT trip doing semen retention and NoFap and unblocking my chakras, among other things.
This also increases physical energy, if not balanced and grounded you can and will go crazy.

You know nothing. You are stuck in your mindset and way of thinking. There is sooooo much beyond what you see now in this physical 3D reality. This rigid PSL brainwashing by autists.

Try shrooms, LSD, and Or 5meoDMT and maybe come back to me.

Cope is to deny it, because not addressing it will make you suffer and descend more than any gay lame being ugly not getting pussy in the physical.

It never ends. 
Is that cope to you?


----------



## randomvanish (May 26, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> I am living proof. I basically gave myself a kundalini awakening DMT trip doing semen retention and NoFap and unblocking my chakras, among other things.
> This also increases physical energy, if not balanced and grounded you can and will go crazy.
> 
> You know nothing. You are stuck in your mindset and way of thinking. There is sooooo much beyond what you see now in this physical 3D reality. This rigid PSL brainwashing by autists.
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 26, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> I am living proof. I basically gave myself a kundalini awakening DMT trip doing semen retention and NoFap and unblocking my chakras, among other things.
> This also increases physical energy, if not balanced and grounded you can and will go crazy.
> 
> You know nothing. You are stuck in your mindset and way of thinking. There is sooooo much beyond what you see now in this physical 3D reality. This rigid PSL brainwashing by autists.
> ...


Dude, don't go apeshit on me. Please.
I did mushroom once actually, hell of an experience. I noticed alot about myself, with the best being I'm a positive happy person by nature/default.

It's always hard to say, the gains you feel to experience. How much placebo effect is in it. 
That's why we need science test, which often tries to filters out placebo effects.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> View attachment 428065


More serious than you’re impending death.




eduardkoopman said:


> Dude, don't go apeshit on me. Please.
> I did mushroom once actually, hell of an experience. I noticed alot about myself, with the best being I'm a positive happy person by nature/default.
> 
> It's always hard to say, the gains you feel to experience. How much placebo effect is in it.
> That's why we need science test, which often tries to filters out placebo effects.


Good luck waiting on science as they force feed you soy beyond burgers and corona virus vaccines down your throat, while promoting porn use and getting fucked by strap ons.

The occult and other spiritual systems are a science made to better understand and use the metaphysical you can’t easily observe. THOUSANDS OF YEARS vs modern science a few hundred.
Nikola Tesla was very spiritual and that’s what gave him his insight.





It’s hidden(in plane sight) for a reason.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 26, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> More serious than you’re impending death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Largely legit but you can keep your drugs. Aren’t you an atheist though?


----------



## RAITEIII (May 26, 2020)

Lol @Elias your thread has raised discussions between cooming and metaphysics 😁


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 26, 2020)

this thread is gonna be longer than any of the argument threads from the past few weeks 

@toth77 @Introvertednarc @Kingkellz @Vladimir makarov @Azzolecrusher @wereqryan @Mathafack


----------



## homesick (May 26, 2020)

been going strong since day 1.
today i sort of slipped up tho. didnt fap but i watched tik tok girls for like 1h straight. fuck that app man

does that count as failing? i might as well fap now?


----------



## randomvanish (May 26, 2020)

*I'M COOMING AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH



*


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 26, 2020)

homesick said:


> been going strong since day 1.
> today i sort of slipped up tho. didnt fap but i watched tik tok girls for like 1h straight. fuck that app man
> 
> does that count as failing? i might as well fap now?


watching JBs on Tiktok is like edging to porn


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Largely legit but you can keep your drugs. Aren’t you an atheist though?


Not atheist, or religious in any sense, I take in everything and discard what isn’t useful.

You dont need drugs, but those completely stubborn and rigid too much in the physical probably need a few psychedelics to open their eyes a bit.

How I achieved was naturally, and it was stronger and longer lasting than any psychedelic I’ve done.

They are still very powerful spiritual tools when used correctly.


----------



## homesick (May 26, 2020)

Nogger said:


> watching JBs on Tiktok is like edging to porn


i know. one video popped up on foru page, and after clicking that i couldnt stop

i prolly fucked up my dopamine receptors from that. but didnt touch myself

should delete that app if i wanna be serious about this


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

homesick said:


> i know. one video popped up on foru page, and after clicking that i couldnt stop
> 
> i prolly fucked up my dopamine receptors from that. but didnt touch myself
> 
> should delete that app if i wanna be serious about this


lol at having TikTok downloaded.


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 26, 2020)

Day 5


----------



## randomvanish (May 26, 2020)

*i think you should start to count hours. *


----------



## Pillarman (May 26, 2020)

I'm on nofap 600 minutes, I need atleast 100k minute nofap to get my dick in its peak shape


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 26, 2020)

Day 5, feeling GOOD AS FUAAAAAAK, clear mind, still horny as fuck, less nervous, I'm gonna workout to ensure I don't jack off, I feel like I could lose my streak today


----------



## RAITEIII (May 26, 2020)

Coomed again but idc cuz it's a day of relapsing jfl


Native said:


> Day 5, feeling GOOD AS FUAAAAAAK, clear mind, still horny as fuck, less nervous, I'm gonna workout to ensure I don't jack off, I feel like I could lose my streak today


I lost it after work out jfl in the shower more specifically btw i know u didn't ask


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 26, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> *I'm on the day 698*
> View attachment 427758


who dat?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 26, 2020)

Day 12


----------



## japcel (May 26, 2020)

Day 4, feeling more energy


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (May 26, 2020)

Day 5 suphanallah


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 26, 2020)

Day 3 done


----------



## homesick (May 26, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> lol at having TikTok downloaded.


deleted it. count me in on this challenge for real now
120 daysssssss


----------



## Elias (May 26, 2020)

Day 1. Failed but i am not going to fail again


----------



## Elias (May 26, 2020)

Reminder:
I did 4 days nofap at age 14 when i was addicted 

81 days when i was 17

30 days before too

Im 18 now and ready to never fap again inshallah 👍


----------



## randomvanish (May 26, 2020)

Elias said:


> Reminder:
> I did 4 days nofap at age 14 when i was addicted
> 
> 81 days when i was 17
> ...


which porn did you watch though ?


----------



## Elias (May 26, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> which porn did you watch though ?


Bjs


----------



## Incoming (May 26, 2020)

Day 6 I’m nearing peak horniness


----------



## Elias (May 26, 2020)

Incoming said:


> Day 6 I’m nearing peak horniness


Dont give up
When youre horny you cant remember why youre doing nofap
Its best to just get off your phone, sleep or do something else


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 26, 2020)

Day 5.
I want to fuck or rape so bad.


----------



## Incoming (May 26, 2020)

Elias said:


> Dont give up
> When youre horny you cant remember why youre doing nofap
> Its best to just get off your phone, sleep or do something else


ye I’m just being productive, been working out everyday which helps curb the urges.

@6ft1 How horny did you get on your sarm cycle? I feel more horny than usual


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 26, 2020)

DAY 5, SECOND POST TODAY IM REALLY FUCKING TEMPTED TO JACK OFF BUT I WILL NOT. I REFUSE. FUCK THAT SHIT. NO FAP FOR LIFE, I WILL WORKOUT NOW TO FEEL GOOD AS FUCK. FAPPING=EMOTIONAL DEATH. FUCK THAT.


----------



## Elias (May 26, 2020)

Native said:


> DAY 5, SECOND POST TODAY IM REALLY FUCKING TEMPTED TO JACK OFF BUT I WILL NOT. I REFUSE. FUCK THAT SHIT. NO FAP FOR LIFE, I WILL WORKOUT NOW TO FEEL GOOD AS FUCK. FAPPING=EMOTIONAL DEATH. FUCK THAT.


Keep going bro
The dopamine from not fapping exceedes the dopamine from fapping


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 26, 2020)

Day 4 now


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 26, 2020)

Elias said:


> Day 1. Failed but i am not going to fail again


Over bro. Btw my old avi mogs your new one even if mj is a way better player


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Over bro. Btw my old avi mogs your new one even if mj is a way better player


Did some kundalini breathing / transmutation instead of busting a nut

and my third eye/forehead was buzzing, entire body tingling too like crazy

Aura was insane purple then green.

Legit felt like acid for a second, I been having insane energy ever since I did in the afternoon.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 26, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Did some kundalini breathing instead of busting a nut
> 
> and my third eye/forehead was buzzing, entire body tingling too like crazy
> 
> ...


I must be missing an electron


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 26, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I must be missing an electron


Umm weren’t you the one talking about the solar and lunar masculine and feminine sexual energy circuit?

I guess excuse me. Won’t be mentioning anything similar to you again.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 26, 2020)

3rd post of the day right now. Day 5, I just went for a long long 1 hour walk into the woods as the sun was setting in order to distract myself. Also it's pretty calming. Almost like a form of therapy walking alone in nature for long distance. I came back because I almost failed NoFap AGAIN but I just convinced myself I'm going to take a cold shower instead. About to take a cold shower after I finish typing this, I will turn it all the way to cold and hop in. Fuck weakness, we will all ascend bros.


----------



## Incoming (May 26, 2020)

Native said:


> 3rd post of the day right now. Day 5, I just went for a long long 1 hour walk into the woods as the sun was setting in order to distract myself. Also it's pretty calming. Almost like a form of therapy walking alone in nature for long distance. I came back because I almost failed NoFap AGAIN but I just convinced myself I'm going to take a cold shower instead. About to take a cold shower after I finish typing this, I will turn it all the way to cold and hop in. Fuck weakness, we will all ascend bros.


Good shit bro, stay strong my nigga


----------



## Cope (May 26, 2020)

Native said:


> Day 5, feeling GOOD AS FUAAAAAAK, clear mind, still horny as fuck, less nervous, I'm gonna workout to ensure I don't jack off, I feel like I could lose my streak today


I feel like working out makes me more horny tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 26, 2020)

JUST TOOK A COLD SHOWER.

NOT A CHANCE THAT IM GONNA FAP NOW  

FEEL EVEN BETTER THAN WHEN I WENT IN. 

LAST POST FOR TONIGHT. WILL ABSOLUTELY MAKE IT TO DAY 6 WITH THE CHAMPIONS.

I WILL BE THE FIRST TO 120 DAYS 🏆


----------



## Mr.cope (May 26, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> I am living proof. I basically gave myself a kundalini awakening DMT trip doing semen retention and NoFap and unblocking my chakras, among other things.
> This also increases physical energy, if not balanced and grounded you can and will go crazy.
> 
> You know nothing. You are stuck in your mindset and way of thinking. There is sooooo much beyond what you see now in this physical 3D reality. This rigid PSL brainwashing by autists.
> ...


Ok no fap chad keep coping with sexual energy that shit is retarded
Girls aren’t gonna like you because of your sexual energy
If you are ugly as shit it’s cope


Mr.cope said:


> Ok chad keep coping with sexual energy that shit is retarded
> Girls aren’t gonna like you because of your sexual energy
> If you are ugly as shit it’s cope


Stop rotting on this forum talking about no fap and get some pussy if sexual energy is the cause


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 26, 2020)

*Aaaagfhaagaaaaaghhhhgaaaaaaaaaa ffffuuuuuuuuaaaaakkkkkkkk iiiimmmmmk c000000000000000mmminng*


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 26, 2020)

Send bobs and I pay YOU $30

Plz I’m dying x


----------



## Truemaxxer (May 26, 2020)

anyone here doing it as a virgin?


----------



## Elias (May 26, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> anyone here doing it as a virgin?


You’re asking this on a borderline incel forum


----------



## Justttt (May 27, 2020)

Already on Day 7.


----------



## maxmendietta (May 27, 2020)

day 4 tbh


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 27, 2020)

Unfortunately, I feel some people will just lie in effort to get the reward.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 27, 2020)

day 6


----------



## Immanuel (May 27, 2020)

Romnel said:


> Can I get a headstart coz I'm on day 44? lol
> 
> Proof:
> View attachment 421439



What app is that
Day 0 
wanked off to some trash on hitomi dot la


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 27, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## RAITEIII (May 27, 2020)

I Cummed again, and to make it worse used my oneitis vids imagining were fucking...


----------



## disillusioned (May 27, 2020)

Would not last 3 days tbh.


----------



## maxmendietta (May 27, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Would not last 3 days tbh.


Squidbro


----------



## Tyronecell (May 27, 2020)

8 days and 11 hours without fapping, Holy shit, i wake up horny as fuck


----------



## Alexanderr (May 27, 2020)

Day 5.


----------



## randomvanish (May 27, 2020)

*BAHAHAHA FIGHTING WITH OWN HORMONES SO BAD, FOCUSING ON THE THINGS NOT EVEN IMPORTANT JUST TO BECOME NOTHING.*


----------



## john2 (May 27, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> *BAHAHAHA FIGHTING WITH OWN HORMONES SO BAD, FOCUSING ON THE THINGS NOT EVEN IMPORTANT JUST TO BECOME NOTHING.*


Give me 1 good reason to fap.


----------



## Romnel (May 27, 2020)

Immanuel said:


> What app is that
> Day 0
> wanked off to some trash on hitomi dot la


'Fap Track'
I got it on the android play store, might be on apple but idk

Btw if you relapse take it as an opportunity to learn from your mistake 👍


----------



## randomvanish (May 27, 2020)

john2 said:


> Give me 1 good reason to fap.


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 27, 2020)

day 3


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 27, 2020)

Day 5 holy fuck I need a Russian wife to breed with ASAP


Spoiler











Any tips on how to hide constant bonars?


----------



## RAITEIII (May 27, 2020)

john2 said:


> Give me 1 good reason to fap.


It's pleasurable. 

Folks here act like all problems in their life is because they jerked off a few times. 

Look at guys such as @OwlGod and @Patient A they do it from 6 up to 15 times in one day and they're just fine...


----------



## john2 (May 27, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> It's pleasurable.
> 
> Folks here act like all problems in their life is because they jerked off a few times.
> 
> Look at guys such as @OwlGod and @Patient A they do it from 6 up to 15 times in one day and they're just fine...


Then you're just a slave to your own reward system with fried receptors.

Masturbation hasn't caused any other problems to me other than low energy and caused a little balding in me before. 

Nofap doesn't give you any extra benefits or superpowers btw. It's just that that's how every man should be.

Males should be releasing their semen only either though *wet dreams* or *sex*.

And yeah, obviously nofap won't instantly make me ascended or improve my looks lol.

6-15 times a day... please tell me you're trolling.


----------



## RAITEIII (May 27, 2020)

john2 said:


> Then you're just a slave to your own reward system with fried receptors.
> 
> Masturbation hasn't caused any other problems to me other than low energy and caused a little balding in me before.
> 
> ...


My record is 11-13 i closed my growth plates that day ngl


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 27, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> anyone here doing it as a virgin?


me
D5 btw


----------



## Gargantuan (May 27, 2020)

Day 5 it is, feeling great


----------



## randomvanish (May 27, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Look at guys such as @OwlGod and @Patient A they do it from 6 up to 15 times in one day and they're just fine...


*they deserve death by snu snu*


----------



## Lorsss (May 27, 2020)

Today I fapped twice.

let the challenge start.
currently 30 minutes without fapping


----------



## Lorsss (May 27, 2020)

I swear I won't use my hand but for armwrestling in the next 120 days


----------



## Vitruvian (May 27, 2020)

day 1


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (May 27, 2020)

Day 3, fine.


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 27, 2020)

Day 5 horny as fuck almost relapsed because I couldnt find the answer to my math problem, got angry and started frenetically scrubbing my dick while looking at my paper.

Other than that its fine.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 27, 2020)

i was on day 6 but i just failed a few moments ago. i will start again...


----------



## RAITEIII (May 27, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> i was on day 6 but i just failed a few moments ago. i will start again...


Sinner


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 27, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> dislike this man. Conficted of fraud / scamming (at least once, probably multipule times from insurance fraud to other stuff).
> Day 4 orso.
> 
> Avoid looking at women on the screen, boyos
> ...



u piece of shit back to day 1 for me


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 27, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> u piece of shit back to day 1 for me


Sorry, I thought it would do little since she was more being funny then sexy. And thopught it was funny. Back to 1, but still going strong.


----------



## Pinhead (May 27, 2020)

As a previous sceptic to nofap and someone who had known about but ignored it for years, let me enlighten you chaps on a few things.

Day 129 here btw.

Who's really coping here? the people thinking you need to pleasure yourself regularly to continue existing? (weak mindset) or the ones telling you that you can redirect this surplus of energy into more worthwhile pursuits that lead to LONG TERM tangible benefits over people wasting their energy on themselves?

Nofap will give you ED? False. My erections have never been stronger. I went from barely getting morning woods (even with top 10% testosterone and free testosterone levels) to getting them consistently.

I went from struggling to get it up with girls to having no issues at all. Instantaneous rock hard erections.

Nofap causes premature ejaculation? If you don't know how to circulate sexual energy, maybe. If you do, it actually makes cumming even harder. I last longer now than when I fapped.

Will it turn you into chad? obviously fucking not. Will it make you mentally stronger? Yes. Will this increase your appeal to women? yes, it will act as a positive multiplier to your looks/general package. 5'2 pajeet will stay 5'2 janitor pajeet because some packages are duds. 5'9" white guy who's a porn/masturbation addict will go from cooming in his safe rot haven so he can avoid any mental hardships/rejections irl (EGO EGO EGO) to someone who really doesn't give a fuck, who will be redirecting this energy to self improvement and who will be looking for a worthwhile girl to sexual energy exchange with (sex) there's a reason people talk about the afterglow of sex, especially women

there's literally no benefit to jacking off, even without porn. You redirect energy and program your subconscious mind to care about worshipping the female body and you spend more conscious and unconscious time processing LUST and lower body desires. You lower your energy output putting a hard cap on what's possible with the game pieces you've been given to live life with. EVERYONE and I mean EVERYONE would find more success in life if they avoided masturbation.

I've even noticed a few physical benefits. Less sleep needed. Grip strength increased w/o even working out. Thicker facial hair (androgen receptors recovering) thicker hair, slight hairline regrowth (i would literally SCREAM cope at myself for saying this is even possible 2 years ago but alas, here we are)

inb4 tl;dr 

ur choice fellas, it's ur life. I don't care what you do with your energy. I'm just a messenger.


----------



## disillusioned (May 27, 2020)

Will often jerk off 2 or even 3 times in the same day srs.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 27, 2020)

Day 4. Still don’t feel horny. Maybe Fin has legit fucked my libido.


----------



## Incoming (May 27, 2020)

Day 7 I feel less horny today


----------



## Pinhead (May 27, 2020)

Think of it like this

Your life is your game

Your game has X amount of possibilities. This is a sum of your looks, your height, frame, mind, location, diet, lifestyle etc etc. Basically all of the parts of your existence since they all influence what is possible.

Some things have a drain on your life. A literal drain.

Sexual energy is one of the biggest drains on men because it is our primary driving function because broken down to its very core it translates to CREATION (energy directed to create improvement/success OR creation of other sentient life) and nearly all men today waste their energy on a screen or on mental imagery and into tissue paper. Literal LIFE FORCE energy that created all of the humans which created all of human creation on this planet. And you put that same life force energy into tissue paper.

Either have sex or redirect that energy. Unironically people saying cope are the copers since masturbation is done to pleasure YOURSELF and if you aren't incel, you don't need this. If you think you do you're just too rooted in lower worldly desires and associate with "needing" things for your identity/ego. Incels jack off. Chad fuxx and jacks off but with less frequency since he can fuxx as much as he wants

Also if you can consistently get laid and waste the energy to sit by yourself....jfl what are you doing? literally having less sex because you're spending that energy release urge on yourself


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 27, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> Think of it like this
> 
> Your life is your game
> 
> ...


@Amnesia thoughts?


----------



## Pinhead (May 27, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> @Amnesia thoughts?



there's nothing to think about

if you're chad and jack off you have less sex than the non jacking off chad version of that chad

literally no matter which way you slice it this is true

if you get the urge you fuck a girl

if you get the urge redirect it to self improvement

there's no way to lose with that mindset.

Now one could argue that women are a pain to deal with. This can be true. But either way, it's unavoidable. Watching porn or solo masturbation increases your desire for something you find irritating. Lose lose situation tbh tbh. Just makes you more bitter and makes you suffer more in every aspect of your existence. I've literally experienced both ends and I used to think this shit was total BS.


----------



## randomvanish (May 27, 2020)

*NOFAP CAUSE ED . Link below*

ScienceDirect - NoFAP Cause Erectile Disfunction 1200 Male Meta Analysis


----------



## Pillarman (May 27, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> *NOFAP CAUSE ED . Link below*
> 
> ScienceDirect - NoFAP Cause Erectile Disfunction 1200 Male Meta Analysis


*Zoinks! You've taken a wrong turn.*
Let's split up, gang. If you're looking for an image, it's probably been deleted or may not have existed at all.

If you are looking for groovy images, visit our gallery!


----------



## xefo (May 27, 2020)

day 3


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 27, 2020)

Day 6. Holy fuck I finally felt the NoFap benefits today. Literally for like 5 days I felt absolutely fucking NOTHING. Today they all hit, I'm super motivated, I literally WANT to get shit done, I get a dopamine boost from just completing tasks, I'm way more outspoken at work with customers and shit, brain isn't foggy, way more focused. 

Honestly mirin these results, super glad I did NoFap. I had forgotten how good it feels. I will make it to day 7 at least, if I relapse it won't be today.


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 27, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> As a previous sceptic to nofap and someone who had known about but ignored it for years, let me enlighten you chaps on a few things.
> 
> Day 129 here btw.
> 
> ...


Dude you're a godsent gift thanks I needed this tbh


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 27, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> *NOFAP CAUSE ED . Link below*
> 
> ScienceDirect - NoFAP Cause Erectile Disfunction 1200 Male Meta Analysis







Just fap bro


Native said:


> Day 6. Holy fuck I finally felt the NoFap benefits today. Literally for like 5 days I felt absolutely fucking NOTHING. Today they all hit, I'm super motivated, I literally WANT to get shit done, I get a dopamine boost from just completing tasks, I'm way more outspoken at work with customers and shit, brain isn't foggy, way more focused.
> 
> Honestly mirin these results, super glad I did NoFap. I had forgotten how good it feels. I will make it to day 7 at least, if I relapse it won't be today.


Day 6 and 7 are the highest highs, then it goes back and stays more stable but not quite as good. Like if coomer is 50%, day 6 and 7 is 100%, and after that you stay around 80-90%


Pinhead said:


> there's nothing to think about
> 
> if you're chad and jack off you have less sex than the non jacking off chad version of that chad
> 
> ...


I know bro but @Amnesia is a chad that prefers beating his meat


----------



## .🇹🇩. (May 27, 2020)

*DAY 1*

Broke my Nofap last week at 14 days. Now started it today again. Let's see if I can make it till 120 days.


----------



## randomvanish (May 27, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> *DAY 1*
> 
> Broke my Nofap last week at 14 days. Now started it today again. Let's see if I can make it till 120 days.


weak boiii


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 27, 2020)

I fucked up today was day 6 I relapsed.

Also my depression instantly came back and motivation is gone jfl. Read my post like 3 hours ago to see how I was feeling. Now I feel like it's fucking over. I wiped out, I'm disqualified from this competition. 

Back to day 0...


----------



## .🇹🇩. (May 27, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> weak boiii



I did it for 14 days!! It was my longest streak. I have done several streaks of 10 days+ during the last 6 months. Plus I am 17 so difficulty level is triple. And also I am on noporn since 6 months. Meaning that I only fapped on photos that too clothed and only to girls I know or have known. So I am already far better in this thing 😉


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 27, 2020)

Native said:


> I fucked up today was day 6 I relapsed.
> 
> Also my depression instantly came back and motivation is gone jfl. Read my post like 3 hours ago to see how I was feeling. Now I feel like it's fucking over. I wiped out, I'm disqualified from this competition.
> 
> Back to day 0...


End of week 1 is hard man. Your hormones peak so you feel the best but also the horniest. Past day 7 it gets easier. And you made progress and no it isn’t cope now so call it a win. Before my 9 month streak it took me 6 months to break 2 weeks deadass just stick to it!


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 27, 2020)

OOGABOOGA said:


> End of week 1 is hard man. Your hormones peak so you feel the best but also the horniest. Past day 7 it gets easier. And you made progress and no it isn’t cope now so call it a win. Before my 9 month streak it took me 6 months to break 2 weeks deadass just stick to it!


i went 2 1/2 years NoFap between ages 15-18. 

basically nofapped my entire puberty. didn't do shit ngl. 

still mogs being a coomer, I hate being a coomer it sucks so bad.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 27, 2020)

5 days in


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 27, 2020)

Can I look at images with pornstars?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 27, 2020)

Oops! I nutted day zer0 gang wya

I spent a ton of time browsing Russian brides and then a chick I’m friends with invited me to hang(drink) with her at her house this weekend bc she’s got the place to herself all weekend. So to make sure my dick was working I tried out the angion method and got a hard on and wanked. But with no porn or anything the high wasn’t high so the low isn’t low.

@Amnesia any tips on how to get a chick to cheat on her boyfriend? Her bf is a Jew so he deserves it


----------



## forwardgrowth (May 27, 2020)

5th month ngl


----------



## Alibaba69 (May 27, 2020)

NOFAP IS LEGIT
and actually one of the most important heightmaxxes

fapping increases estrogen sensitivity and reduces testosterone sensitivity


----------



## Pinhead (May 27, 2020)

Alibaba69 said:


> NOFAP IS LEGIT
> and actually one of the most important heightmaxxes
> 
> fapping increases estrogen sensitivity and reduces testosterone sensitivity



I coomed every day and barely ate in puberty

old me wants to shoot the youngcel version of me tbh

such a dumb cunt


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 27, 2020)

Relapsed at day 14. Couldn’t sleep and was feeling empty... Gonna try again


whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I did it for 14 days!! It was my longest streak. I have done several streaks of 10 days+ during the last 6 months. Plus I am 17 so difficulty level is triple. And also I am on noporn since 6 months. Meaning that I only fapped on photos that too clothed and only to girls I know or have known. So I am already far better in this thing 😉


I am also 17 and broke my nofap at 14 days. I was feeling very empty and depressed at 12:00am and felt a bit better after cooming. But that’s cope, I was also sleep deprived.


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 28, 2020)

Day 1.


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 28, 2020)

Day 6.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 28, 2020)

day 1 again


----------



## RAITEIII (May 28, 2020)

U guys are crazy lol. BTW I'm 24 hours in.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> *NOFAP CAUSE ED . Link below*
> 
> ScienceDirect - NoFAP Cause Erectile Disfunction 1200 Male Meta Analysis


Absolute low IQ trash user. You’re actually better off killing yourself or addicting yourself to drugs.


Pinhead said:


> I coomed every day and barely ate in puberty
> 
> old me wants to shoot the youngcel version of me tbh
> 
> such a dumb cunt


From your success, mindset, etc, 
you probably have, even if you didn’t know it 

but have you tried working with your sexual energy on a level you can actually feel it and transmute into your body as they do in various spiritual practices through breath work, meditation, etc

Like “raising kundalini”/sexual from your lower chakras/your balls/animal Instinct, to higher chakras like third eye/crown more intellect, creativity, visualization, spirituality?


----------



## RealTruecel (May 28, 2020)

Im like NoFap day 550 get mogged.


----------



## RAITEIII (May 28, 2020)

I'm soooo... Lol


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 28, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Like “raising kundalini”/sexual from your lower chakras/your balls/animal Instinct, to higher chakras like third eye/crown more intellect, creativity, visualization, spirituality?


How can I get into this bro


----------



## saffacel (May 28, 2020)

been doing (or trying to do) nofap for around 10 years have been nowhere near 90 days before. Have only been over 30 days 2/3 times since I started fapping.


----------



## Lorsss (May 28, 2020)

1 day


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 28, 2020)

day 4


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 28, 2020)

Day 1... fuck


----------



## LastGerman (May 28, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Chad gets his energy back from the pussy juices he fucks
> 
> you just cum in a sock
> 
> that’s the difference.



This is why you have to consume your own manly liquid.


----------



## Pinhead (May 28, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Absolute low IQ trash user. You’re actually better off killing yourself or addicting yourself to drugs.
> 
> From your success, mindset, etc,
> you probably have, even if you didn’t know it
> ...



In a nutshell yes, even though I went into this not really caring about anything other than repairing my ED and fixing my dopamine receptors something really, really, really strange happened...

Not gonna go into it on this thread though. Too esoteric and it's strange to think about atm tbh

a small part of it explained below

3 days ago, I woke up with energy firing up my spine from the base of it, there felt like there was some resistance with it reaching the top of my head though. Then I had this huge SURGE of electric energy feel like it exploded in my brain stem. Not the first time it's happened and probably not the last tbh. NoFap is spooky shit.

I'd literally cage myself to a plastic surgeons office 2 years with what i just wrote above ngl but times change


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 28, 2020)

just failed again 2 times i want to kill myself


----------



## Pinhead (May 28, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> just failed again 2 times i want to kill myself



You're 15yo bro

the least you can do for yourself is think about it every time you're tempted

think about it like this

IS THE HEIGHT LOSS WORTH IT? THIS ADDICTION COULD LITERALLY MAKE ME SHORTER AND AFFECT MY LONG TERM SUCCESS WITH WOMEN AND THIS IS A TEMPORARY COPE THAT WILL NEVER SOLVE THE CORE ISSUE

literally scream into a pillow if you have to.


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 28, 2020)

I'm at day 6, it's so hard right now I want to fuck so bad


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 28, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> In a nutshell yes, even though I went into this not really caring about anything other than repairing my ED and fixing my dopamine receptors something really, really, really strange happened...
> 
> Not gonna go into it on this thread though. Too esoteric and it's strange to think about atm tbh
> 
> ...


Nice lol. That’s exactly how raising kundalini is described.

The esoteric/occult/spiritual is very very real.

now that you already have some experience and control of your spiritual energy, you can get into it probably much easier

you can learn how to manifest directly what you want to reality better with this.

You should definitely get more into it, I’m telling you it’s very very real. Learn about it so you can use it.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 28, 2020)

In my experience making a habit of meditation actually helps you be more conscious and have self control when you get urges. That was a big component of my longer streaks, I really ought to get back into that


----------



## Pinhead (May 28, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Nice lol. That’s exactly how raising kundalini is described.
> 
> The esoteric/occult/spiritual is very very real.
> 
> ...



It only makes sense tbh

Like your semen is your life force, the creative energy of half of human existence, holding it in your body for prolonged periods of time seems to consistently link people up with an "esoteric" force from what i've read. I'm still quite rooted in the physical world though - I want to look as good as possible and still have sex etc. But fapping is legit dumb as fuck. Nobody should do it.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 28, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> It only makes sense tbh
> 
> Like your semen is your life force, the creative energy of half of human existence, holding it in your body for prolonged periods of time seems to consistently link people up with an "esoteric" force from what i've read. I'm still quite rooted in the physical world though - I want to look as good as possible and still have sex etc. But fapping is legit dumb as fuck. Nobody should do it.


The spiritual is linked with the physical it’s one in the same.

Just look up MindandMagick, or Makalesi on YouTube.


----------



## RAITEIII (May 28, 2020)

JFL hour 1


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 28, 2020)

Everyone. Do NOT fail NoFap. I failed yesterday and regret it. Back to day 1 FML


----------



## Tyronecell (May 28, 2020)

Day 10
No coom, but horny as fuck but
120days nofap or death


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 28, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> You're 15yo bro
> 
> the least you can do for yourself is think about it every time you're tempted
> 
> ...


fucking chad i mirin you. I WILL ASCEND!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 28, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> fucking chad i mirin you. I WILL ASCEND!!!!!!!


bro I'm 177.5cm rn, what height can i fraud to and get away with


----------



## Incoming (May 28, 2020)

Day 8 still going strong
I have a good feeling about this streak


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 28, 2020)

Day 5 boyos
Not feeling horny but neither feeling shit so I guess it’s still alright


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 28, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> bro I'm 177.5cm rn, what height can i fraud to and get away with


i would say 183 cm max bro


----------



## Deleted member 6675 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 28, 2020)

Day 6

No WD yet as expected


----------



## Captain_Collagen (May 28, 2020)

Day two

Again


----------



## Gargantuan (May 28, 2020)

Day 6


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 28, 2020)

6 days https://looksmax.org/threads/42-min...y-progress-in-the-making.147549/#post-2498125


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (May 28, 2020)

*I am on Day 5*


----------



## godlikesz (May 28, 2020)

stop no fapping pls , just start training and eating more seriously instead


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (May 28, 2020)

day 4


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 28, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-suck-your-own-dick.147547/Loophole??


----------



## CopeMaxxer (May 29, 2020)

Mandatory viewing for everyone on this site.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (May 29, 2020)

Native said:


> Everyone. Do NOT fail NoFap. I failed yesterday and regret it. Back to day 1 FML


jfl


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 29, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> jfl


i came 3x today i feel dog shit it's over


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 29, 2020)

day 1


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 29, 2020)

d7.


----------



## LastGerman (May 29, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> In a nutshell yes, even though I went into this not really caring about anything other than repairing my ED and fixing my dopamine receptors something really, really, really strange happened...
> 
> Not gonna go into it on this thread though. Too esoteric and it's strange to think about atm tbh
> 
> ...



I also want to add, that the ejaculation actually comes from the brain itself. It then proceeds to go down to your spine, then to the pelvis. This is why it is also linked to back ache.



Tyronecell said:


> 120days nofap or death



This should be the new rule. If you fail at no fap, you should go and kill yourself.


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 29, 2020)

Day 7. First milestone reached.


----------



## HighIQcel (May 29, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> You're 15yo bro
> 
> the least you can do for yourself is think about it every time you're tempted
> 
> ...


do you have studies that prove that fapping stunt growth? I have yet to see at least one.


----------



## godsmistake (May 29, 2020)

day 3, finally


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 29, 2020)

@Elias I'm turning off my WLAN on phone and pc and changing the password, so I won't do NoFap check ins for an indefinite amount of time.


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (May 29, 2020)

I'm at day 120 I win give me money you ex-janny


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 29, 2020)

day 3


----------



## Pinhead (May 29, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> do you have studies that prove that fapping stunt growth? I have yet to see at least one.



No because it would be immoral af to perform a study like this, there will never be scientific proof

but the proof to me is you need organic data to be input into your organic data processor (DNA) and since semen is the driver of human existence, it's the primary goal of the male human body to produce, this means if you're jacking it constantly you are losing life force because your body is producing it, then it's disappearing into tissue paper with no return. If it stays in the body during growth years it will be sent to whatever area of the body needs it (it gets broken down and reabsorbed). Think about what semen creates. If it creates life externally when mixed with the right components, what do you think it will do during prime developmental years?

it will either give or take some of your life and vitality expression. Now how much nobody can say, but every little thing will impact your growth "muh genes" is a way to simplify it for people who have zero comprehension on how genetic environmental interaction happens in day to day life. Similar to how people say "harmony" or "x feature is everything" all they do with these statements is show that they don't have the comprehension 

Genes are the most powerful driver and they have quite strict limitations on both ends of the spectrum (just how gl and how subhuman it's possible for you with bad/good environment DNA interaction) so it's not like you'd go from a 5'8 gigacel to a 6'2 chad, but it could be the difference between having a slightly larger skeleton, just a few % larger makes you go from having a small skeleton to a normal, or from a normal to an above average. This combined with other means of improvement could lead to quite a drastic difference between someone fapping+rotting to someone preserving their energy and actively improving and living life


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 29, 2020)

6th day horny as fuck ngl


----------



## Stare (May 29, 2020)

Just reached 150 days today
AMA


----------



## HighIQcel (May 29, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> No because it would be immoral af to perform a study like this, there will never be scientific proof
> 
> but the proof to me is you need organic data to be input into your organic data processor (DNA) and since semen is the driver of human existence, it's the primary goal of the male human body to produce, this means if you're jacking it constantly you are losing life force because your body is producing it, then it's disappearing into tissue paper with no return. If it stays in the body during growth years it will be sent to whatever area of the body needs it (it gets broken down and reabsorbed). Think about what semen creates. If it creates life externally when mixed with the right components, what do you think it will do during prime developmental years?
> 
> ...


Ok I got you. Just guesses so far.


----------



## Pinhead (May 29, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Ok I got you. Just guesses so far.



Everything in existence began with imagination boyo. All of creation began in the mind before it became a reality.

Don't be so shortsighted with existence just for a brief satisfactory cope


----------



## HighIQcel (May 29, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> Everything in existence began with imagination boyo. All of creation began in the mind before it became a reality.
> 
> Don't be so shortsighted with existence just for a brief satisfactory cope


Still waiting for legit proof, not a broscience and imagination. 

There aren't studies about it because it is "immoral" but because there is no correlation between fapping and height.


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 29, 2020)

day 4


----------



## Pinhead (May 29, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Still waiting for legit proof, not a broscience and imagination.
> 
> There aren't studies about it because it is "immoral" but because there is no correlation between fapping and height.



Wait a decade or so, and with time you too shall see the ramifications of your current day decisions

and how is it not immoral and fucking weird?

literally imagine conducting a study where you make kids in PUBERTY jack off, and some not. And imagine doing this as a qualified scientist. And imagine plotting all the data points and all of the data collection on the body you'd do

JFL tbh


----------



## Incoming (May 29, 2020)

Day 9 I wanted to fuck every woman I saw today 
Been infinitely more productive tho


----------



## HighIQcel (May 29, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> Wait a decade or so, and with time you too shall see the ramifications of your current day decisions
> 
> and how is it not immoral and fucking weird?
> 
> ...





Pinhead said:


> Wait a decade or so, and with the time you too shall see the ramifications of your current day decisions
> 
> and how is it not immoral and fucking weird?
> 
> ...


what ramifications? I'm 21 years old and 188cm.
When I read that not eating enough makes you shorter by 3-4 inches/not exercising enough doesn't let you reach your potential height/not sleeping enough stunts you I just wonder I could have been 7inches taller or what? if everything that you do not in a perfect way stunts you.

The question is to what extent it stunts you(considering if it even has some influence)


----------



## Pinhead (May 29, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> what ramifications? I'm 21 years old and 188cm.
> When I read that not eating enough makes you shorter by 3-4 inches/not exercising enough doesn't let you reach your potential height/not sleeping enough stunts you I just wonder I could have been 7inches taller or what? if everything that you do not in a perfect way stunts you.
> 
> The question is to what extent it stunts you(considering if it even has some influence)



Fair enough.

where did you read that not eating enough is enough to stunt growth by 3-4 inches? this is pure suicide fuel as someone that was 51kg at 17 with both parents being heavier jfl (literally avoided eating and rotted hardcore tbh)

but I don't think it's true to that extent. I think the body is quite good at adapting to the environment and controlling for the important factors of growth such as height, brain development and sexual organs. But I do think it's enough in certain individuals to stunt the growth by 1-2" (just my own personal guess here) and then mm's of skeletal thickness all over the body. Framecels IMO are mostly a byproduct of legit trash tier environment. Like my mother has 6.8" wrists, my father has 7.4", my grandparents all had as thick or thicker than my parents etc and yet here I am with 6.5"

unless billy bird bone VII from 800 years ago somehow got into my genetic expression, i literally have no idea other than environment how my frame could be smaller than all of my close ancestors. Now I don't think it means "oh if I just ate right i'd have 8" wrists" but it's definitely the difference between 6.5" and 7" wrists, 19.3" bideltoid vs 20", 181cm vs 184cm etc etc. Just small differences all over the body due to being noticeably deprived compared to the average person and this has quite noticeable effects drawn out over an entire lifetime

Same concept goes for palatal growth - how the fuck anyone thinks our ancestors would've been able to cope with wide spread malocclusion in far harsher and life threatening environments is beyond me. We've just over time had our genetic expression botched by fucked posture, fucked climate, fucked soil, fucked food etc etc.

Semen is an extremely hard variable to control for since the desire to fap/fuck is the strongest or at least one of the strongest desires of any human and with an oversexualized society it's p much an equal playing field (unless you're legit a chronic fapper) very few people will go through puberty w/o fapping regularly


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 29, 2020)

i just fapped...


FARK


----------



## HighIQcel (May 29, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> where did you read that not eating enough is enough to stunt growth by 3-4 inches? this is pure suicide fuel as someone that was 51kg at 17 with both parents being heavier jfl (literally avoided eating and rotted hardcore tbh)
> 
> ...


I read it here some guy claimed that not eating enough stunts you by 3-4 inches the same I heard about sleep and not exercising.

I constantly read stories of the guys who say that they had poor development but somehow ended up being taller or at worst the same height as their fathers(if a father is tall and mother is very short)
What I want to say is it's not like fapping on its own can stunt you. Or merely lack of sleep. It should be altogether. You literally have to sleep 3-4 hours a day eating 1000 calories a day fapping 7 times a day not exercising at all. But even then it can't beat you up if you have strong genes(look up Ramirez)


----------



## Lorsss (May 29, 2020)

day 2. I'm gonna break my record soon


----------



## Pinhead (May 29, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> I read it here some guy claimed that not eating enough stunts you by 3-4 inches the same I heard about sleep and not exercising.
> 
> I constantly read stories of the guys who say that they had poor development but somehow ended up being taller or at worst the same height as their fathers(if a father is tall and mother is very short)
> What I want to say is it's not like fapping on its own can stunt you. Or merely lack of sleep. It should be altogether. You literally have to sleep 3-4 hours a day eating 1000 calories a day fapping 7 times a day not exercising at all. But even then it can't beat you up if you have strong genes(look up Ramirez)



Just because you end up X height that is deemed "good" or "above average" does not mean you didn't sabotage your development to decrease the length of height dictating bones by MM's - this added up on an entire body is enough to take someone up many percentiles in height. There's no way to tell which argument is even correct since the amount of variables you have to account for is comical. It only makes sense to me that extremes (such as malnutrition tier eating habits) in the prime developmental years could have an impact as large as 1 or 2" in height growth. Fapping I would argue not so much but again it's impossible to truly know since nobody in the near future will be able to control for all of the variables in a sample size large enough to be decisive in its conclusion.

But to me the following would make the most sense

If you're short you were always supposed to be short, or on the short end of average.
If you're average, you were always supposed to be average range, or at the upper end of average

Could easily be wrong and it could go either way but to me that's what makes the most sense. Cumulative damage to the genetic expression through poor environment = more growth potential vanished. Instead of being 100% of your genetic potential you end up 90-95%% of your skeletal size in terms of thickness and 95-7% of your height (sounds tiny but this is just inches)

but what's important to note is for some people this can be the difference between being neurotic about your 5'8 stature and small frame and being a 5'9 or 5'10 guy with average skeletal dimensions. Impossible to really know for sure which is actually infuriating questioning "what if" makes it even worse. Definitively having garbage tier genetics is easier to cope with than having unattractive traits such as small wrists but not really knowing why. Makes no sense to me considering my own father is a brutal frame and skullmogger over the average man and yet here I am, being mogged in many ways by average men. Pretty weird feeling tbh. 

But to people still in their growth phase not doing everything in their power to possibly be bigger, stronger, taller and better looking is quite silly IMO. I spent 17-20 knowing about vitamin d3, k2, magnesium, b12, folate etc and did nothing about it despite being the outlier where i'd be most likely to benefit considering my terribly environment from 14-17. All pubertycels with blackpill knowledge should either be fucking girls or not touching their dick at all so that if it does actually improve their chances of growing they've done their best and can pat themselves on the back with this knowledge that they at least tried. It's pure suicide fuel knowing you could've altered your genetic destiny but doing nothing about it - this is why nofap should be mandatory for all teencels tbh


----------



## HighIQcel (May 29, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> Just because you end up X height that is deemed "good" or "above average" does not mean you didn't sabotage your development to decrease the length of height dictating bones by MM's - this added up on an entire body is enough to take someone up many percentiles in height. There's no way to tell which argument is even correct since the amount of variables you have to account for is comical. It only makes sense to me that extremes (such as malnutrition tier eating habits) in the prime developmental years could have an impact as large as 1 or 2" in height growth. Fapping I would argue not so much but again it's impossible to truly know since nobody in the near future will be able to control for all of the variables in a sample size large enough to be decisive in its conclusion.
> 
> But to me the following would make the most sense
> 
> ...


it's over. We are stunted beyond belief. We might as well just ldar knowing our place in the hierarchy. We are late to the party buddyboyo


----------



## Pinhead (May 29, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> it's over. We are stunted beyond belief. We might as well just ldar knowing our place in the hierarchy. We are late to the party buddyboyo



Giving up isn't an option, existence is too strange to assume you know that the best option is to LDAR

what if by LDARing you end up repeatedly in a karmic cycle of LDARing

would be turbo fucked tbh

besides, growth in adulthood is a very real possibility in this lifetime. That or the singularity. Or total destruction of humanity.

Any way it goes i'm strapped in for the ride tbh


----------



## HighIQcel (May 29, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> Giving up isn't an option, existence is too strange to assume you know that the best option is to LDAR
> 
> what if by LDARing you end up repeatedly in a karmic cycle of LDARing
> 
> ...


look at this poor dude. imagine waking up everyday with 5'6 height. It's a living hell. Even me who is 6'2 regretting to not exercise when I was teen. I'm full of regrets now. Disinformation and bluepill ruin you.


----------



## Pinhead (May 29, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> look at this poor dude. imagine waking up everyday with 5'6 height. It's a living hell. Even me who is 6'2 regretting to not exercise when I was teen. I'm full of regrets now. Disinformation and bluepill ruin you.



never began for me        

found porn at 11 and was anorexic tier in puberty

still came out above average height and slightly above average facially so my genes came in clutch with not totally destroying me


----------



## HighIQcel (May 29, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> never began for me
> 
> found porn at 11 and was anorexic tier in puberty
> 
> still came out above average height and slightly above average facially so my genes came in clutch with not totally destroying me




look at this and say me DO YOU HAVE ANY SYMPATHY? his previous post was written mar 20 and at that time he still had some hopes LAST HOPES to ascend at least a little bit, but then CAN YOU IMAGINE how disappointed and depressed he was when he checked his plates???
he was BEGGING people on the forum to give advice about HGH.

DO you know what the real pain is?? Hell DOES exist. But not after death, it exists HERE AND NOW!


----------



## Deleted member 6467 (May 29, 2020)

DAY 3, ONE MORE DAY AND IVE BEATING MY ALL TIME NOFAB RECORD


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 29, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Is actual sexual activities considered a fail?


to these fucks yes


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (May 29, 2020)

my record is 0, you mirin?


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (May 29, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## elfmaxx (May 29, 2020)

had to fap today to stop myself from fucking a fatty, it was the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Htobrother (May 29, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> had to fap today to stop myself from fucking a fatty, it was the lesser of two evils.


Good job


----------



## Gargantuan (May 29, 2020)

Day 8, closing in on 100 days (current streak)


----------



## MogTheMogger (May 29, 2020)

not gonna get the cash, but i prefer to really stick on this. day 1


----------



## Tyronecell (May 29, 2020)

Day 11 here
I'm getting really Crazy with that nofap


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 29, 2020)

6 days


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 29, 2020)

Day 2.... fuck


----------



## JizzFarmer (May 29, 2020)

Day 8


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 29, 2020)

Day 0.


----------



## john2 (May 29, 2020)

4



Lorsss said:


> day 2. I'm gonna break my record soon


You've never ever been past 2 days?


----------



## her (May 29, 2020)

Day 1.


----------



## Lorsss (May 29, 2020)

john2 said:


> 4
> 
> 
> You've never ever been past 2 days?



my record is around 10 days


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 29, 2020)

cumbrains


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 29, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> day 1


JFL SAME BRO I FAILED TOO


----------



## Lorsss (May 29, 2020)

from 17 to 19 years old I used to masturbate 5 times a day on average


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 29, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> from 17 to 19 years old I used to masturbate 5 times a day on average


How was that even possible
Y r u even awake at 4, thats a trigger for nofap


----------



## RAITEIII (May 29, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> from 17 to 19 years old I used to masturbate 5 times a day on average


Record in just one day? 

Btw the longest without doing it has been 2 weeks exactly.


RAITEIII said:


> Record in just one day?
> 
> Btw the longest without doing it has been 2 weeks exactly.


@Pinhead you're coping but I'm not into writing wall of texts so nvm


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 29, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/jimsonbobson505-voice-vs-toth77-voice-who-mogs-you-decide.148048/


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 29, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> my record is around 10 days


I went 2 and 1/2 years NoFap I'm practically a NoFap saint I did it from age 15-18. I'm 19 and a coomer again jfl. Longest I've done recently was 1 month.


----------



## Alexanderr (May 29, 2020)

Day 1.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 29, 2020)

Day 0.... FUCK


----------



## RAITEIII (May 29, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Day 0.... FUCK


Say goodbye to ur Androgen Receptor sensitivity.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 30, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Say goodbye to ur Androgen Receptor sensitivity.


You’re right


----------



## Arkantos (May 30, 2020)

I'm not doing this


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 30, 2020)

Day 6 I felt like fapping but didn’t.
Day 7 loaded.


----------



## Pinhead (May 30, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Record in just one day?
> 
> Btw the longest without doing it has been 2 weeks exactly.
> 
> @Pinhead you're coping but I'm not into writing wall of texts so nvm



definitely not coping buddy. I've experienced it first hand as a previous skeptic and former coomer. Not touching that shit again.
stay cooming my friend

fucking hilarious to me that you even think i care about an internet debate on this stuff. I'm just relaying my experience as someone who coomed for years and years and is STILL blackpill after converting to nofap. Cooming is unironically bluepill rope cope


----------



## john2 (May 30, 2020)

Darn it.

Day 0.

I'm not motivated enough to stay on nofap, especially during this quarantine.

It's so hard to avoid thoughts, especially when i can't go outside and am on my pc all day. Might start again tomorrow.


I'm going to START with no porn.... and slowly move on to cold turkey nofap.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 30, 2020)

john2 said:


> Darn it.
> 
> Day 0.
> 
> ...


Just sleep early bro, and read a book before sleeping. I think nofap is cope but faping everyday is disgusting. I'll try a week streak, probably easy.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 30, 2020)

Day 8
WD Count 0


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 30, 2020)

day 1, again...


Native said:


> I went 2 and 1/2 years NoFap I'm practically a NoFap saint I did it from age 15-18. I'm 19 and a coomer again jfl. Longest I've done recently was 1 month.


mirin


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## randomvanish (May 30, 2020)

*Day 23. I don't even see this girls pussy. 
I'm pussyblind now. 
That's how i'm strong.*






@PenileFacialSurgery @Elias


----------



## RAITEIII (May 30, 2020)

john2 said:


> Darn it.
> 
> Day 0.
> 
> ...


Slave to ur reward system ngl


----------



## LastGerman (May 30, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Day 0.... FUCK



I lost after a week of no fap. Now, I have to kill myself in order to restore my honour.


----------



## Lorsss (May 30, 2020)

3 days


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 30, 2020)

Incels doing nofap jfl


----------



## Pinhead (May 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Incels doing nofap jfl



bruh....incels fap, chads don't

might as well take out one part of that equation


----------



## john2 (May 30, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Slave to ur reward system ngl


I'm going to first quit porn, after that i'll quit masturbation. 

But i'll definitely try to do both side by side.


----------



## RAITEIII (May 30, 2020)

john2 said:


> I'm going to first quit porn, after that i'll quit masturbation.
> 
> But i'll definitely try to do both side by side.


I'm quiting too but only cooming.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 30, 2020)

nobody here can last longer than a week jfl.


----------



## prgfromnl (May 30, 2020)

Native said:


> nobody here can last longer than a week jfl.


im at day 19


----------



## john2 (May 30, 2020)

Native said:


> nobody here can last longer than a week jfl.


My longest streak was 27.5 days, ded srs.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 30, 2020)

john2 said:


> My longest streak was 27.5 days, ded srs.


i went almost 3 years from ages 15-18. 

over 1000 days. 

it never gets easier btw. just willpowermaxx.

actually it does get easier after 4 months, INSANELY easier, just when it comes back if you arent disciplined you'll relapse at any point in time, even 5 years down the road. i let myself slip and that's when i failed. i seriously regret it.


----------



## randomvanish (May 30, 2020)

Native said:


> it does get easier after 4 months, INSANELY easier


and guess why is that. LOL


----------



## Pinhead (May 30, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> and guess why is that. LOL



you realise how dumb it is and your brain fully recovers

i can get rock hard on command and have the urge to absolute split a girl in half but i have zero desire to open up pornhub and sit watching other people fuck whilst i cum into tissue paper


----------



## randomvanish (May 30, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> have the urge to absolute split a girl in half


of course bro


----------



## Pinhead (May 30, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> of course bro



whatever i'm done with this thread too many sillycels but i was once like you so no hate tbh u'll wake up one day


----------



## Tyronecell (May 30, 2020)

Day 1, I relapse watching pr0n

It is over for pormhubcells


----------



## JackSparrow (May 30, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (May 30, 2020)

Day 4 or 5 forget


----------



## ItzOgre (May 30, 2020)

I won't be doing this challenge and posting every day, but I last fapped on May 20 at 1 am.


----------



## homesick (May 30, 2020)

day 4

pretty easy right now, as i deleted tik tok. barely use any social media other than talking to friends. havent watched one hot pic of a girl since i started


----------



## Incoming (May 30, 2020)

Day 10 
Jfl at @randomvanish being so obsessed as to try to sabotage people’s streaks
Just coom bro, no reason to come to this thread


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 30, 2020)

Future no fap master here, currently at day 0 but just watch me go strong.


----------



## godsmistake (May 30, 2020)

just finished day 4


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 30, 2020)

Completed day 7
Just wondering does cooming from sex reset the day counting?


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 30, 2020)

7 for heaven


----------



## Gargantuan (May 30, 2020)

Day 9


----------



## Alexanderr (May 30, 2020)

No way I could do this all the way. 
i even forgot which day I’m on tbh


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 30, 2020)

day 2


----------



## Bewusst (May 30, 2020)

Who cares how many days you haven't voluntarily released your semen? Just do it without making such a fuss about it.


----------



## RAITEIII (May 30, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Who cares how many days you haven't voluntarily released your semen? Just do it without making such a fuss about it.


The thread is for those bros who cares about ur nut


----------



## rawdogprince (May 30, 2020)

fapped every day but ging to try again

last fap was last night so almost on day 2


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (May 30, 2020)

Day 1... Again.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 31, 2020)

Day 1 almost complete.....


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (May 31, 2020)

Just viewed a bunch of gore / graphic material ... im gonna have to coom to clear my mind


----------



## Deleted member 110 (May 31, 2020)

D9
Wd 0


----------



## Lorsss (May 31, 2020)

4 days


----------



## JackSparrow (May 31, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 31, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> day 2


today is my day 2 we started this together but I've been an endless coomer.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 31, 2020)

Native said:


> today is my day 2 we started this together but I've been an endless coomer.


yeah i already failed. im on day 0 now...


----------



## MogTheMogger (May 31, 2020)

day 1 again, lmao


----------



## godsmistake (May 31, 2020)

day 5


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 31, 2020)

too late for the competition but i wanna challenge myself aynway, day 1


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 31, 2020)

day 1... FUARK


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 31, 2020)

Got distracted by a girl I thought I might fuck even tho I barely wanted to fuck her but anyway I wacked and I c00med instead last night. I’m back, day 1


----------



## john2 (May 31, 2020)

JackSparrow said:


> Day 2


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 31, 2020)

*"NO FAPPING WILL MAKE ME CHAD "

Heres what youre missing out on boys:*


Spoiler: LOL






















*YOU MIRIN??????????





*


----------



## Kilimanjaro (May 31, 2020)

Day 4


----------



## Alibaba69 (May 31, 2020)

seriously, how to stop fapping.


----------



## rawdogprince (May 31, 2020)

just fapped


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (May 31, 2020)

day 4 and surprisingly i don't really feel impelled to fap. if it's just as easy as not touching my junk then i might as well keep going


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 31, 2020)

Day 2... FUCK


----------



## Incoming (May 31, 2020)

Day 11 all I have on my mind is sex


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 31, 2020)

Incoming said:


> Day 11 all I have on my mind is sex


Go goutside then.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 31, 2020)

Day 8 I think it’s my new record jfl


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 31, 2020)

Day 11 lol


----------



## l0st@sea (May 31, 2020)

day 1 for me boyos


----------



## Gargantuan (May 31, 2020)

Day 10, easy


----------



## homesick (May 31, 2020)

day 6
feeling good, confidence coming back, 
idk if its placebo or not. but felt like shit for 2 days after last relapse


----------



## RAITEIII (May 31, 2020)

I'm very horny. Probably another relapse today


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 31, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> I'm very horny. Probably another relapse today


Take a cold shower


----------



## Elias (May 31, 2020)

Day 3


----------



## Deleted member 6467 (May 31, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## RAITEIII (May 31, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Take a cold shower


I just want to coom to oneitis vids and sleep  

U need to find away to awaken the androgen receptors, it's gonna help me dickmaxx. 

Goodnight @Lifeisgood72, very nice song BTW


----------



## Incoming (May 31, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> I'm very horny


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (May 31, 2020)

day 5


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 1, 2020)

The only reason I didn't relapse was the fact that I looked on the mirror and didn't look too subhuman l, which gave me some motivation ngl


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 1, 2020)

Day 3


----------



## Incoming (Jun 1, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 1, 2020)

Day 9. I think I may have had a wet dream last night but I can’t remember.


----------



## Ethnicope (Jun 1, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> The only reason I didn't relapse was the fact that I looked on the mirror and didn't look too subhuman l, which gave me some motivation ngl


take a selfie video of you talking and you will change your mind


----------



## Elias (Jun 1, 2020)

https://forum.****************/threads/only-things-semen-retention-helps-you-with.3894/
Read this, brutal
Never masturbate


----------



## john2 (Jun 1, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> *"NO FAPPING WILL MAKE ME CHAD "*


Lol who says Nofap will make you a chad?

Nofap isn't a looksmax btw. You just have no good reason to masturbate. Not fapping > fapping.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Jun 1, 2020)

D10
Wd 0


----------



## Nisse (Jun 1, 2020)

Im a bit late but here we go day 1 has started


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 1, 2020)

Day 0, just coomed


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 1, 2020)

So if I cum from sex do I have to go back to day 0?


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 1, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> take a selfie video of you talking and you will change your mind


I did it and relapsed. This is *YOUR FAULT. *


----------



## john2 (Jun 1, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> So if I cum from sex do I have to go back to day 0?


Yes, since you have released your semen/ejaculated.


----------



## Ethnicope (Jun 1, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> I did it and relapsed. This is *YOUR FAULT. *


the onyl way you will ever cum bro


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 1, 2020)

day 1


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 1, 2020)

the Only way to stop coming, is to cook so hard you never want to do it again


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 1, 2020)

Elias said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> 1: Post your day here everyday.
> 
> ...


*I NEVER FAPPED OR WATCHED PORN MY WHOLE LIFE WHERE'S MY PRIZE MONEY? 

GOOD CHALLENGE THO TBH @Elias *


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Jun 1, 2020)

day 5


----------



## Schönling (Jun 1, 2020)

Day 4


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 1, 2020)

forgot about this and coomed on day 2 lol, nofap is cope anyway sorry buddy boyos


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 1, 2020)

Day 1 again no WiFi so I went bit insane and wanked of to the porn memes I downloaded of BrendioEEE meagthread


----------



## Zdeweilx (Jun 1, 2020)

Day 12
Still looking at sexy pics from times to times but I aint touching my dick ded srs.
One tenth done.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 1, 2020)

Day 9 done. Was home alone for a couple of hours I could have jacked off but I didn’t, felt proud I held back tbh


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 1, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Day 9 done. Was home alone for a couple of hours I could have jacked off but I didn’t, felt proud I held back tbh


mirin


----------



## godsmistake (Jun 1, 2020)

day 6, didn’t make an entry for day 5


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 1, 2020)

Leonardo gang said:


> Day 2


nice avi


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 1, 2020)

No, I will be jacking off drinking beer and snorting coke.


----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 1, 2020)

Day 11, I've reached a nofap milestone of 100 days now.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 1, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 1, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> The only reason I didn't relapse was the fact that I looked on the mirror and didn't look too subhuman l, which gave me some motivation ngl


It's because the NoFap increased androgen receptors and gave you more collagen.

Day 3


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 1, 2020)

No idea which day tbh maybe day 2 or 3


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 1, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> It's because the NoFap increased androgen receptors and gave you more collagen.
> 
> Day 3


Cope. When I spend the night with my oneitis I look the same next day or better.


Lifeisgood72 said:


> It's because the NoFap increased androgen receptors and gave you more collagen.
> 
> Day 3


You want to believe nofap is the causant of your hormonal deficiencies but remember that everybody cooms and don't have said problems.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Jun 2, 2020)

d11
wd 0


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Jun 2, 2020)

02/06 im, gonna go hardmode in this mf, no ig no youtube for at least 120 days to avoid the urges.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 2, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> yeah i already failed. im on day 0 now...


Jfl i knew it was a matter of time. I'm on day 3 again it's SOOOO fucking hard bro...


homesick said:


> day 6
> feeling good, confidence coming back,
> idk if its placebo or not. but felt like shit for 2 days after last relapse


it's not placebo it's legit. your mind will be cloudy, weird social awkwardness, and for me personally I am compulsive and buy random shit, binge eat, lazy as fuck and play video games. 

I think it fries your dopamine receptors so you get insanely tempted to do the things that give you hard hits of dopamine, like watching TV, video games, food, etc.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 2, 2020)

day 2


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 2, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> day 2


wait no im on day 4 my bad, yesterday was day 3. 

i barely feel anything tbh i feel nothing maybe tomorrow will be better


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 2, 2020)

Day 10 and it came to an end as I cummed all over a bitch’s tits. One thing I noticed was that my erection was strong throughout the sex which never happened in the last few months or a year.

Day 0 tomorrow.


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 2, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 2, 2020)

Day 3


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jun 2, 2020)

day 6


----------



## homesick (Jun 2, 2020)

day 8.

not feeling horny at all, not sure why. even decided to look (actually force myself) at some sexy pics to see if i could get a hard, but i wasnt tempted to fap at all. not sure whats going on really,- before last relapse i had a boner for hourssssss at day 6, reason i relapsed
will just keep going strong


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 2, 2020)

day 6000 something i lost count


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 2, 2020)

0 days


----------



## Elias (Jun 2, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Hello nofappers
> View attachment 440946
> View attachment 440947
> View attachment 440949
> View attachment 440950


Ban him


----------



## bruh3610 (Jun 2, 2020)

Elias said:


> Ban him


Plz dont it was only jokes


----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 2, 2020)

Day 12, 100+ days now.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 2, 2020)

Day... million

I can fly, my dick grew 37 inches, and i get blowjobs daily. Might be mewing but i'm pretty sure it's benefit from nofap right?


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 2, 2020)

day 3, i dont feel anything tbh


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 2, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I did it for 14 days!! It was my longest streak. I have done several streaks of 10 days+ during the last 6 months. Plus I am 17 so difficulty level is triple. And also I am on noporn since 6 months. Meaning that I only fapped on photos that too clothed and only to girls I know or have known. So I am already far better in this thing 😉


Difficulty level was lower when I was 17. 22 now and it's harder


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 0 again. Looking forward for a nice streak again, maybe beat the previous record of 9 1/2 days without fapping.


homesick said:


> day 8.
> 
> not feeling horny at all, not sure why. even decided to look (actually force myself) at some sexy pics to see if i could get a hard, but i wasnt tempted to fap at all. not sure whats going on really,- before last relapse i had a boner for hourssssss at day 6, reason i relapsed
> will just keep going strong


Don’t worry it’s fine. Pics don’t do shit to me either but last night I was detailing to a slut how I’d fuck her and I got hard.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 5... ok, ok.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 3, 2020)

day 3


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 3, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Day 5... ok, ok.


LifeisCoom


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 3, 2020)

*day 6000 something ALLAHUAKBAR!!!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jun 3, 2020)

Replies 666


----------



## Chad1212 (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 2
New record


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 3, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Day 2


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 3, 2020)

Holy fuck I am braindead. Couldn’t hold myself back and jacked off. Another reset tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Jun 3, 2020)

d12
wd 0


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 3, 2020)

day 2


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 135

Was scrolling instagram and got the urge, had an erection for 30 minutes tbh. Holy fuck at some of these urges ngl

I advise you remove anything that can lead to peeking/edging off of ur phone because this is what will be the death of a larger streak. Actually INSANE my dick was legit tweaking from just seeing a slightly revealing picture of a girl. Happened nearly instantly too.


----------



## Incoming (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 0


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Jun 3, 2020)

First but expected relapse today after 12 days.
Shot across the floor and had to clean up, also gave me a leg cramp.

Before bed wanted to check How fast I can get a boner as libido was not good since the last few days.
Brain somehow convinced me to check my max. erection quality and then it was over. Anyway I was kinda slouching the last few days so in addition I will do a soft-detox of dopamine. Already cleared history and files for it. Sleep schedule needs fixing too.


So
Day 0 it is again.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 12. Back from my Internet break.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 3, 2020)

day 4, easy peasy lemon squezzy.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 3, 2020)

day 6000 something


----------



## john2 (Jun 3, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Day 0



Did you fap to her???


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jun 3, 2020)

20 pages of incel cope and counting.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 3, 2020)

Elias said:


> Reminder:
> I did 4 days nofap at age 14 when i was addicted
> 
> 81 days when i was 17
> ...


What if a girl wanted you to jack for her on facetime


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 3, 2020)

FUCK RELAPSED FUCKKKKK


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 0. Let’s go.


----------



## jodanielle (Jun 3, 2020)

finna go beat ill see yall later.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 4, 2020)

Day 6


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jun 4, 2020)

Day 13


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 4, 2020)

Day 3, coomers


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 4, 2020)

Today i was feeling so shit that wanted to coom. But i know I'll end up feeling worse.

So instead, i prayed Lord Gandy, may he cease the pain my heart endures because of subhumanity.

Damn...


----------



## imparatorluk (Jun 4, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 4, 2020)

I coomed again. 

I imagine I'm fucking with my oneitis in the ass, back arched and kissing deeply and hard...


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 4, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> *day 4 something ALLAHUAKBAR!!!!!*


----------



## Phoenix997 (Jun 4, 2020)

Nofap raises cortisol you’ll age yourself.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 4, 2020)

john2 said:


> Did you fap to her???


Shes hot right?


----------



## john2 (Jun 4, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Shes hot right?


She's good, but i'm sorry I didn't get hard. 

Maybe too gl for my tastes. My standards are low ngl.


Phoenix997 said:


> Nofap raises cortisol you’ll age yourself.


Cope. I always feel free of any burden and temptation when i'm on nofap.

In fact, my cortisol levels rise when i fap and i feel suicidal.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 4, 2020)

john2 said:


> She's good, but i'm sorry I didn't get hard.
> 
> Maybe too gl for my tastes. My standards are low ngl.
> 
> ...




If she wasnt a tiktok slut id ltr her ngl


----------



## homesick (Jun 4, 2020)

Failed on day 11, so back to 0.

Maybe I'm just beta.


what happened is, I have tight foreskin on my dick, and in the middle of process of fixing it. i am very close. Therefor I have to force myself to have some boners every day to make it less tight... and today in that process I started touching myself, and in under a minute I was done. Felt so good i couldnt stop

The widening of my foreskin is in other words going to be a big an extra difficulty, but should still be possible. goal is 120 days

failing is beta behaviour, not again.
but before these 11 days I failed after 7 days, and felt like complete shit. dont feel like shit now tho


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 4, 2020)

homesick said:


> Failed on day 11, so back to 0.
> 
> Maybe I'm just beta.
> 
> ...


If you finished in 1 minute that’s a good thing, it means you released less dopamine. This means that you will be less likely to fap in the future as you know it will last for 1 minute and will make you feel like shit.


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 4, 2020)

Day 0, I coomed


----------



## homesick (Jun 4, 2020)

JackSparrow said:


> Day 0, I coomed


I hope I didnt inspire you
lets do this together from now on


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 4, 2020)

homesick said:


> I hope I didnt inspire you
> lets do this together from now on


Yes, sir


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 4, 2020)

day 6 

this is the day i failed last time

oh God please don't let my fail today

i will be cast into a deep depression, binge eat garbage, and lazy asf if I fail nofap. 
unironically need to NoFap until I can ascend.


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 4, 2020)

Native said:


> day 6
> 
> this is the day i failed last time
> 
> ...


You got this, Brocel


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jun 4, 2020)

Day 6 and 7 oops


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 4, 2020)

day 3


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 4, 2020)

I love how much this site is encouraging and doing NoFap together now.

hahaha Jewssss!!!! You can’t stop us with your pornography now to drain our precious sexual energy!!!!

WE ARENT GOOD GOYS ANYMORE!!!


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jun 4, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> I love how much this site is encouraging and doing NoFap together now.
> 
> hahaha Jewssss!!!! You can’t stop us with your pornography now to drain our precious sexual energy!!!!
> 
> WE ARENT GOOD GOYS ANYMORE!!!


bro u need to make some threads on the sexual transmutation meditation occult stuff u talked about few days ago


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 4, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> bro u need to make some threads on the sexual transmutation meditation occult stuff u talked about few days ago


Yeah I will. I just have to learn and put to it to practice more myself, then make the information very concise and simple to understand, the info sounds very “woo woo” and confusing to most, they’ll immediately reject it.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Jun 4, 2020)

d1
wd 0


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 4, 2020)

Day 0 done
Day 1


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jun 4, 2020)

was a week and 4 days strong. saw a fat ass on twitter and broke. fuck.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 4, 2020)

ALHAMDULILAH ALLAH SAVED ME FROM PORN, FAPPING ETC


----------



## robtical (Jun 4, 2020)

Do you guys think sex will break your streak? What about having sex 5-6 times daily?


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 4, 2020)

day 5


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 4, 2020)

robtical said:


> Do you guys think sex will break your streak? What about having sex 5-6 times daily?


no 

sex boots t levels mood etc

the more sex the better tbh - lions have sex like 30 times a day i read

but only sex in a halal way - if not ur in sin


----------



## robtical (Jun 4, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> no
> 
> sex boots t levels mood etc
> 
> ...


Wtf is halal sex? Im not going to fuck guys or animals. It may boost t levels/mood. But what if its done like 5-6 times. Thats what i mean


----------



## LastGerman (Jun 4, 2020)

My penis is calm now.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 5, 2020)

robtical said:


> Wtf is halal sex? Im not going to fuck guys or animals. It may boost t levels/mood. But what if its done like 5-6 times. Thats what i mean


halal = you need to get married


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> halal = you need to get married


You need a legal paper than didn’t exist thousands of years ago, meanwhile Muhammad had a 5 year old wife? Many many wives too?

Just have sex in a loving union. That means a compatible girlfriend you are committed to.

That’s the best sex anyway, not ONS with random whores.


----------



## gymislife (Jun 5, 2020)

day 3


----------



## robtical (Jun 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> halal = you need to get married


JUST LOL


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jun 5, 2020)

Day 14


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 5, 2020)

Day 1 ongoing. Miss the godly feeling I’ve had when I was on day 9-10 of no fap. Hopefully I can get it back it was worth more than all the faps I’ve had in my life.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m out already niggas, godspeed to everyone else who's still going tho


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 5, 2020)

robtical said:


> JUST LOL


it's called nikkah which is cheap


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jun 5, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Day 14


thinking of giving up rn


----------



## Elias (Jun 5, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> thinking of giving up rn


NO

NOFAP = CHAD


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 5, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> You need a legal paper than didn’t exist thousands of years ago, meanwhile Muhammad had a 5 year old wife? Many many wives too?
> 
> Just have sex in a loving union. That means a compatible girlfriend you are committed to.
> 
> That’s the best sex anyway, not ONS with random whores.


no 

first off

nikkah is a verbal contrtact - only need 2 male witnesses + her father's consent

2ndly

Muhammad SAW married aisha RA at 6 - and consumated at 9

BIG DIFFERENCE 

at 9 she is an adult according to biological standards and she was basically a genius too one of the greatest scholars

she RA iq mogs the whole forum and back 

Prophet Muhammad SAW is the greatest of all Allah's (God) creation so have respect - his SAW spit is better than the entire universe keep coping harder

even a non muslim genius - michael h hart appreciated him SAW 

hart said prophet Muhammd SAW was 
*
"The central human figure of Islam, regarded by Muslims as a prophet of God and the last messenger. Also active as a social reformer, diplomat, merchant, philosopher, orator, legislator, military leader, humanitarian, philanthropist."*


----------



## Elias (Jun 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> no
> 
> first off
> 
> ...


Mashallah 
You need to convert to Islam.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 5, 2020)

Elias said:


> NO
> 
> NOFAP = CHAD


AMA i never fapped i feel like im on a different world

next level self control - however i got horny instanly if i see a woman who isn't my relative
i have to keep looking down - even online 

if i see a woman's hand i could cum just from that without touching myself just looking

im wondering how i will be the day i lose my virgnity


Elias said:


> Mashallah
> You need to convert to Islam.


im muslim


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> no
> 
> first off
> 
> ...


lol at this barking goat fucker.

“He married her at 6 and fucked at 9, not 5, BIG DIFFERENCE!!!”

Absolutely comical.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 5, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> lol at this barking goat fucker.
> 
> “He married her at 6 and fucked at 9, not 5, BIG DIFFERENCE!!!”
> 
> Absolutely comical.


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 5, 2020)

This is too hard, ima have to do NoPorn instead
Day 0, btw.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 5, 2020)

Day 0 again


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 5, 2020)

Relapsed at day 7


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 5, 2020)

Day 0 over for my subhuman ass.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 5, 2020)

OH MY GOD

I WOKE UP ON DAY 7 JUST NOW

"HEY MAN LET ME JUST GET SOME MOTIVATION FOR TODAY BY READING SOME NOFAP SUCCESS STORIES"

90% OF YOU JEWS FAILED BEFORE/IMMEDIATELY AFTER DAY 7. 

FUCK. 

NOT LIFEFUEL. I CAN DO ANYTHING AT ALL TODAY BUT AS LONG AS I DONT JACK OFF TODAY WAS A SUCCESS. I CAN LITERALLY SHIT MY PANTS TODAY AND SMELL IT BUT AS LONG AS I DONT JACK OFF TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY. 

PLEASE LET ME PASS DAY 7 GOD OF NOFAP.


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 5, 2020)

Day 1 again


----------



## john2 (Jun 5, 2020)

john2 said:


> 2


Day 7, finally...

Praise the Lord .


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 5, 2020)

day 4


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Jun 5, 2020)

I am on Day 4 now I think, my record is day 10 im trying to beat it @Lorsss


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 5, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> Think of it like this
> 
> Your life is your game
> 
> ...


You had me until you talked about frequency and vibration
And sexual energy that shit is retarded


----------



## MewingJBP (Jun 5, 2020)

I haven't fapped in about 8 days or so. Got fired from my shitty job that I was going to quit anyway. I felt hornier on day 6 or 7 could be that one day test boost


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> You had me until you talked about frequency and vibration
> And sexual energy that shit is retarded



Don't worry, I wouldn't expect you to understand. Not even gonna go into detail because I just don't care at this point. I'm doing my thing, you do yours. Don't give a fuck man. 

You can lead a horse to water


----------



## Elias (Jun 5, 2020)

Day 2 we can do it!


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 5, 2020)

Day 6 or 7 idk


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 6, 2020)

Day 0.


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jun 6, 2020)

Day 2 no coomey


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 6, 2020)

day 6


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 6, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jun 6, 2020)

*Day 3. Coomtastic.*


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 6, 2020)

OH MY GOD.

DAY 8.

I LITERALLY FEEL LIKE IF I DONT ASCEND RIGHT NOW IM GOING TO JACK OFF WITH BOTH HANDS AND BOTH FEET RN.

SOMEONE FUCKING HELP ME.


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 6, 2020)

Native said:


> OH MY GOD.
> 
> DAY 8.
> 
> ...



You're putting too much thought on it bro

it's just an orgasm bro, nothing big


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 6, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> You're putting too much thought on it bro
> 
> it's just an orgasm bro, nothing big


gaslights.me


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 6, 2020)

Native said:


> gaslights.me



it's only as difficult as you make it is what I'm saying

like if it isn't a girl it's flat out cope, always remember that


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 6, 2020)

day 5,current record 3 weeks


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 6, 2020)

almost 1 week.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 6, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 6, 2020)

Nofap shrinks the penis


----------



## Elias (Jun 6, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Nofap shrinks the penis


*Jew*

*I am not a good goy!*


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 6, 2020)

Elias said:


> *Jew
> 
> I am not a good goy!*


*bro where's my voucher!*
*
i never fapped or watched porn

i should get 7 figures from boris tbh
*
*I LOVE BJ *


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 6, 2020)

Day 1. Should be easy cause i wont be home alone. Lets do this


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 6, 2020)

day 0.

today was day 8 I made a post above^ about how hard I was struggling 

i failed nobody came and saved me and gave me motivation I fucking buckled

day 0


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 6, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Day 1. Should be easy cause i wont be home alone. Lets do this


Bathroommaxx asap. 

@Elias it's 2:55 am and I'm so bored


----------



## Elias (Jun 6, 2020)

Do not masturbate!


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 6, 2020)

Sorry  I'm a slave to my dopamine reward system.

I don't feel bad tho, actually feel nice... Gonna have some good sleep jfl


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 6, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Nofap shrinks the penis



how would you know buddy?


----------



## john2 (Jun 6, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Sorry  I'm a slave to my dopamine reward system.
> 
> I don't feel bad tho, actually feel nice... Gonna have some good sleep jfl


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 7, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jun 7, 2020)

1


----------



## NormieWithBigPP (Jun 7, 2020)

day 1


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 7, 2020)

i was on day 7 but i busted real good ngl. day 0 rn. but i think i'm gonna stay on every 7th day.


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 7, 2020)

let's start this again.

day 2


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 7, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> i was on day 7 but i busted real good ngl. day 0 rn. but i think i'm gonna stay on every 7th day.


Real good  

i was gonna meet up with someone but was too horny to wait so i coomed instead and now im staying home


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 7, 2020)

Day 3 without coom


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 7, 2020)

day 6


----------



## UltimateAesthetics (Jun 7, 2020)

day 0 and I just coomed to the fattest juicers on a skinny bitch gawddammitt


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 7, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Real good
> 
> i was gonna meet up with someone but was too horny to wait so i coomed instead and now im staying home



this is why fapping legit cucks you

>fap to porn
>get ED with girls 
>every time ur with a girl ur nervous about ur porn induced ED and whether or not it will happen
>if you get the urge it's ez to just boot up porn and boom now you don't want to have sex

ultimate castration tool, well played goys


----------



## homesick (Jun 7, 2020)

feeling really unmotivated to continue asi first failed on 7th day and then on 11th day after.

but just finished day 2 today......
my goal is 120 days, but maybe i should continue forever if i actually last that long

lets to this boyos


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jun 7, 2020)

Aight, midnight 8 June. Starting now.


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 8, 2020)

*Day 3*


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 8, 2020)

Day 2
Last jacked off on Friday, note to myself


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 8, 2020)

day 1,lost yesterday


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 8, 2020)

Lmao I only lasted 2 days


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 8, 2020)

Day 0. Fuck.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 8, 2020)

I am at day 121 rn


----------



## UltimateAesthetics (Jun 8, 2020)

just fapped this morning to huge natural juicers hnnnnng


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jun 8, 2020)

day 4 this time those jews won't get me 
I swear on that


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 8, 2020)

Day 2 done


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 8, 2020)

wet dreams are fucking comical ngl

>Day dreaming about sex in my dream
>nah nah can't think about sex, can't do this to myself i'm still on lockdown where I live, there's no point
>dream scenario changes completely to me browsing something I programmed into my subconscious when I was consciously browsing a few weeks ago
>feel like I have the most comical erection of my life, legit tweaking and absolute raging boner
>that warm, tingly feeling is happening
>nah nah, wtf is happening? this doesn't feel right, surely not?
>do kegels in my sleep to try and prevent cumming
>wait, to prevent cumming isn't it reverse kegels? backwards ass logic with this, absolute brain trickery
>wake up and simultaneously release as I switch from kegels to reverse kegels






Last time I was able to stop it, but not this time

What the FUCK are wet dreams even about holy shit

I will say tho, the longer you abstain from pointless release the stronger your pelvic floor muscles become. Mine are like 5x stronger than they were when I was cooming


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 8, 2020)

let's change the rules a little bit:
If I just touch my dick I have lost the nofap.
This rule is aimed to avoid the tempations of massaging your dick without aiming to fap


----------



## Incoming (Jun 8, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 8, 2020)

Native said:


> JFL SAME BRO I FAILED TOO


i bet gollum is a coomer


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 9, 2020)

Day 3 on.


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 9, 2020)

Fuck it I’m in Day 1


----------



## Mike95 (Jun 9, 2020)

two relapses


----------



## Elias (Jun 9, 2020)

Moved this to offtopic as 95% people are relapsing daily

Whats even the point if people arent taking this seriously


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 9, 2020)

Elias said:


> Moved this to offtopic as 95% people are relapsing daily
> 
> Whats even the point if people arent taking this seriously


Put it in looksmax section at least. People are going to spam this thread and it’ll lose its credibility.


----------



## Elias (Jun 9, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Put it in looksmax section at least. People are going to spam this thread and it’ll lose its credibility.


Its already been spammed beyond belief


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 9, 2020)

Elias said:


> Its already been spammed beyond belief


No it’s just people saying day 0, day 1 etc

From now on idiots will come and post porn gifs and crap like that or the fucking idiot ritalincel will spam avis like a braindead monkey he is


----------



## Elias (Jun 9, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> No it’s just people saying day 0, day 1 etc
> 
> From now on idiots will come and post porn gifs and crap like that or the fucking idiot ritalincel will spam avis like a braindead monkey he is


It wont
Ive made a nofap challenge before in offtopic and it was ok

Besides theres already two posts on this thread with porn related content


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 9, 2020)

Elias said:


> It wont
> Ive made a nofap challenge before in offtopic and it was ok
> 
> Besides theres already two posts on this thread with porn related content


Cool
Just watch this thread turn to shit
If it does you should take responsability you low T faggit


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 9, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> If I just touch my dick I have lost the nofap.


Nobody here is able to do smth like that jfl.


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 9, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> let's change the rules a little bit:
> If I just touch my dick I have lost the nofap.
> This rule is aimed to avoid the tempations of massaging your dick without aiming to fap


day 2 with new rules


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 10, 2020)

Day 4
Feeling great


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 10, 2020)

Day 0 JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Jun 10, 2020)

Day 5. Why isn’t this in the best of the best section, anymore?


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 10, 2020)

day 4 done
Day 5 on


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jun 10, 2020)

Fuck fuck fuck 
Those jews got me again  


I would like to cope with spirituality or some shit but only sex with stacies and power over others are what counts


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 12, 2020)

Day 5 done
Day 6

come on lads you can fucking do it


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 12, 2020)

and what about faping without cooming?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 12, 2020)

Day 6, still as deformed as ever


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Jun 12, 2020)

Day 4 my niggas


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 12, 2020)

Gonna coom feel stressed out tbh


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 13, 2020)

Day 7


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 14, 2020)

Back to day 0. Had a wank last night as there is no way I can get any pussy in the next few days

- dick was strong af effortlessly
- orgasm was so good


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jun 15, 2020)

Day 0


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 15, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 15, 2020)

Ok new week, new attempt to break my 10 days record.
So back to day 0.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 15, 2020)

good luck brahs


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 16, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Jun 16, 2020)

day 50 +- something


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 16, 2020)

So i just cummed to sex

back to day 0 now


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Jun 16, 2020)

Day 8


----------



## Schizoidcel (Jun 23, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 23, 2020)

Day 18


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 23, 2020)

day 80


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 20, 2020)

day 1 tbh


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 19, 2020)

Bumo


----------

